# Does anyone here like Piercings?



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piercings, Tats and Body Mod... what do you have?*

Hey

I just wanted to see how many people have Piercings, tattoos or body modification. If you do, what do you have? (Pics if possible)

Thankyou


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/tattoos-pierings-scarification-freaks-etc-49771


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I had my eye brow peirced a while bakc but it annoyed me so i pulled it out lol


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2008)

I have my eyebrow pierced. I know.. I am a real badass


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Ha, I've got a bit of a list:
*
Tats:*
-Full sleeve in progress on left arm: forearm is Australian sea animals (tiger shark, snubfin dolphin and a blue-ringed octopus) and the upper arm is australian birds (lorikeet, galah, corellas, bourkes parrots and budgies).
-Start of a sleeve on right arm, will be all quolls. =)
-Chest tattoo, have a english tudor rose, and two swallows. Not done yet, not sure how I'll progress on that one yet. Beatles quote as well.
-Back, blackwork outlined wings (tribal-ish style) that go onto my upper arms, and a line of large black stars down my back
-Some ****ty work on my stomach I'm going to get 1/2 removed/lightened and then covered.
-Knuckles, says D-A-S-Y-U-R-I-D (look that one up if you want!)
-Back of left hand, Southern Cross. Got that a couple days after I got residency.
-Tops of feet, two matching bunyip monsters I designed. Not coloured, need touchups.



 

 




 

 


*Piercings:*
-Stretched lobes (26mm)
-Double nostril piercings
-Septum (6mm)
-x5 Other ones that we don't talk about in 'polite' company. 





And since you mentioned body mod, I'll add that too!

*Mods:*
-Pointed ears (surgical)
-Split tongue
- 6 silicon half-dome imaplants (three each side) along my collarbone
-RFID/Microchip implant in right hand
-Scarification on lower back (outline of magpie flying)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW!! rosequoll!! YOU HAVE HEAPS!! :shock:  Its Awesome! I only have 5 piercings lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, BTW how much did your feet hurt getting them tattooed?? :shock:!


----------



## FAY (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Lullaby....go right down to the bottom of this page and you will see like threads, esp 'Show us ya tats'...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh sorry


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Am thinking of adding these soon maybe in the finger though.
[video=youtube;jSSMbkL-Ang]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSSMbkL-Ang[/video]


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats cool


----------



## Wench (Aug 23, 2008)

mmmm i have 16 or 17 piercings cant remember... only interesting one is my smiley...which sucks *** when u have the flu for 5 weeks..sigh.
3 tattoos..my last name on my back and another one halfway up my back, and star/spiral thing down my ribs (as seen in dp but thats only when it was half finished) got it completely done now.
start my full thigh piece next weekend.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Sel (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow rosequoll thats amazing!! I LOVE the ears! 

I have 1 tattoo on my back, couple of ear piercings and i have my nose pierced.


----------



## Vincey (Aug 23, 2008)

I've taken all mine out as of about 3 months ago.

I used to have 3 rings in my lip. Left, middle, side.
Also my nipple, eyebrow x 2, nose.

I think that's it. I'm all 'clean' now though.

When I was in year 9, I did this to my arm. Accident from a cheapo glass window at Rottnest Island (WA people would know it). This glass was like 80 years old. Very little force and it all came tumbling down... On my arm. =p
I guess you could call it body modification, as now i have a large dent in my arm. haha!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Aug 23, 2008)

Rosequoll, pics won't enlarge for me. Are they uploaded to the forum or hosted somewhere else?

Edit: I've only got my ears done so far. currently working on some fairly extensive designs. My brother is an artist are Westside tattoo. He's doing all my work. Speaking from the most unbiased point of view I can, he is a fantastic artist.


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome pics guys, i dont think i'll ever be game enought to get tatts :shock:
If you take away the .jpg at the end the links work for me 
http://www.quollityzoo.com/randomimages/mods/RQ228719-1


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 23, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Oh, BTW how much did your feet hurt getting them tattooed?? :shock:!



Not that bad, honestly. Right down the side and right next to the toes was pretty harsh, but I dealt with it fine. Better than my chest, that's for sure!


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 23, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Rosequoll, pics won't enlarge for me. Are they uploaded to the forum or hosted somewhere else?
> 
> Edit: I've only got my ears done so far. currently working on some fairly extensive designs. My brother is an artist are Westside tattoo. He's doing all my work. Speaking from the most unbiased point of view I can, he is a fantastic artist.


Damn, messed up the links. Sorry! redoing it now.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 23, 2008)

rosequoll....do you ever worry that one day you might come to regret some of the body modifications you've done? Even though I haven't done anything as extreme as that, I sometimes wonder if I will come to regret my tattoos although so far I haven't. I think tattoos, like reptiles are very addictive.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,ive got my right arm fully sleeved,just need a bit more shadon,it has a few dragons a skulls kids name finished with flames around my wrist,left arm,eagle top of arm,with couple more dragons also a snake skeleton around the bottom dragon.four funny lookin creatures on my shoulder blade,


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Jewly said:


> rosequoll....do you ever worry that one day you might come to regret some of the body modifications you've done? Even though I haven't done anything as extreme as that, I sometimes wonder if I will come to regret my tattoos although so far I haven't. I think tattoos, like reptiles are very addictive.



I don't worry about it, honestly. I like being me. =)

My general response when I get asked that is, "well, if I ever do, damn will I have learned my lesson!"

I'm sure there will be at least one or two times in my life that I will go "holy moly, what have a I done', but I think they'll be fleeting moments.


----------



## funcouple (Aug 23, 2008)

hey. 
ive got tongue pierced.
other half has ears, nose, tongue, nipples pierced.
its all good, its an addiction, u just cant stop getting pierced.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are my tattoos...


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 23, 2008)

It is an addiction thats for sure! only prob is runnin out of body parts. So i take them out and do em again lol.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 23, 2008)

rosequoll said:


> I don't worry about it, honestly. I like being me. =)
> 
> My general response when I get asked that is, "well, if I ever do, damn will I have learned my lesson!"
> 
> I'm sure there will be at least one or two times in my life that I will go "holy ****, what have a I done', but I think they'll be fleeting moments.


 
I like your thinking...lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 23, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Awesome pics guys, i dont think i'll ever be game enought to get tatts :shock:
> If you take away the .jpg at the end the links work for me
> http://www.quollityzoo.com/randomimages/mods/RQ228719-1


 

Nikki....some people say that tattoos don't hurt, but I'm not one of them. When I got my lower back one done it felt like the guy was digging a razor across my back and it took 1.5 hrs to complete. I also fainted only minutes after he started doing it and I got no warning whatever and just woke up on the floor. I hit my head as well and I think I got a concussion out of it cause I wasn't feeling too good for a while after that. That guy's style was so heavy handed but he did a fantastic job on my tattoo.

With my upper back one, I sat on a dentist's chair to have it done and a couple of times I felt myself going and the guy would just lie me back and wait for me to come to and then start again..lol


----------



## wood_nymph (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm up to three tattoos now, angel on my tigh a little tribal style dragon on my back and a snake eating its own tail on my forearm. number 4 is on its' way thanks to inkslinger and a weekend holiday to melbourne, can't wait its a biggen compared to my current ones, should take about 2 hours!


----------



## Sel (Aug 23, 2008)

Jewly, thats how my back tattoo felt..like someone scraping a razor blade thru my skin, and the lower down they go the more it hurts!
People also say it hurts more on your spine, but it didnt hurt at all on my spine.


----------



## Wench (Aug 24, 2008)

right on my spine didn't hurt, barely felt that but just a little to either side of my spine hurt.
it was funny when i was gettin my ribs done, when he was goin over the bones he'd hit nerves that made my arm hurt lol.. the more he went over it the more my arm woudl twitch or have a spasm.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! Heaps of people have them - I have 4 earlobe piercings (2 on each ear) and 1 nose piercing


----------



## Wench (Aug 24, 2008)

hahaha i ended up being the only one in my family that got anything more then my ears pierced 
my brothers both worked in jobs they couldn't really get tats/piercings, and my sister is really into the relgion thing so...
all mine are tattoo's are hidden tho, you can only see them if i get nakie. not if im just walkin down the street.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 24, 2008)

I've worked in places where it's not acceptable to have tattoos showing but with most of mine they can't be seen when I'm dressed. I had to cover the one on the inside of my ankle but luckily I work for a company now that doesn't care and I plan to stay with them until I retire.


----------



## sockbat (Aug 24, 2008)

Been on here before but here it is again My other tatts are in my album on profile page.


----------



## Wench (Aug 24, 2008)

ahahha thats cute sockbat 
yeah i work in construction now so piercings and tattoo's aren't an issue, plus these days you go to coles and see heaps of kids with lip piercings etc.. and i remember when i was 14 i even had to take my ear studs out lol its slowly becoming more socially accepted i guess?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a nightmare last night in which I got drunk and got a tattoo, then lamented over my permanent scar :lol: I think it was a little picture of a snake or something on my hand. I was so relieved when I woke up! :lol:

Pretty cool quoll knuckles though. If you're going to deface yourself that's a pretty good way to do it


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 24, 2008)

i've got a full sleeve on my right arm, a forearm piece on my left arm that stretches from elbow to wrist, matching swallows on my hips, a skeletal dragon on the inner side of my left foot, and white ink tattoos on my wrists. piercings - vertical labret, monroe, bellybutton, normal lobe piercings... used to have quite a few others but took them out.


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 24, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Pretty cool quoll knuckles though. If you're going to deface yourself that's a pretty good way to do it



Aww, thankyou! =P I never wanted my knuckles done until the day I realized that 'dasyurid' would fit, and then I had to. ^_^ I'm a weird sort of geek, I guess.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 24, 2008)

couple of pics:

















sorry they're big, wasn't sure how to make them into thumbnails :S


----------



## Emzie (Aug 24, 2008)

i have my ears, top of my left ear left trages my tongue and my nipple.

refer to dp for tat its on my hip, only one so far but more to come

heres a vid of me getting my tongue pierced and how much of a wuss i am 

[video=facebook;35796306345]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=35796306345[/video]


----------



## Emzie (Aug 24, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i love your selve!! im currently coming up with a selve to get not sure what i want just want it bright and colourfull


----------



## CassM (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got 'Justicia' tattooed on my lower back and have my next two tats planned, here are the roughs of them 

The tattoo with the phoenix translates to 'What doesn't kill me, only makes me stronger' and is in Latin, the dragon tattoo is in memory of my Dad, who passed away a few months ago, we were both born in the year of the dragon. 

View attachment newtat.doc


View attachment tat2.doc


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 25, 2008)

the only "unusual" thing i had was a surface piercing in my wrist. 

I took it out a month or so ago before it grew out and when its settled down properly i plan on getting a triangle of dermal anchors in the same place.


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 25, 2008)

Oooh a subject I love.

At the moment I only have piercings; tongue, lipx3, septum, earsx6 and nipples.

Other mods I want are:
Full leg tattoos (fantasy themed), bridge pierced (again), VCH piercingx2, tongue split, ears pointed, subdermal implants between thumb and forefinger on the back of my hands & along my collar bones and transdermal implants OR just microdermals starting at the top of my cleavage and going up (3-4 of them).

On the subject of regrets, I think that I would regret NOT getting it done because I was too worried about how I would feel when I'm old and wrinkley. 

I have thought about the consequences of getting said body mods and most of them wont be done until I am older, I want to know I *really *want it before I get it done and I am still working towards career goals.

The ones i've listed I am fairly certain I will get (i've wanted them for years now and my opinion on them hasn't changed). Luckily for me most of the mods I want can be concealed.

Basically, if you don't understand why one would modify their body you will never be able to fully understand it no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds awesome Metal Jazz. Youll have to post piks when all those things have been done. And hope u never have to go to court with all the metal detectors. Hheehe


----------



## froglet (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of mine.
I will eventually get half of my right leg done, am in the process of getting the finishing design done.


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 25, 2008)

i DONT HAVE HEAPS, I just have 2 small tatts (lady bug and a sun thing with my sign in it - my design) and piercings, lip, tongue, nose, ears, and anti tragus, Used to have both of my tragus's done but decided to take them out (when I had my c-section) 
I used to always want to stretch my ear lope but grew out of that!!! Next thing is to have my kids names tattooed but I dont want it to look trashie so I'm waiting until I find the exact design I want


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am considering getting road runner and coyote up each side of my body from my pants line up to beneath my armpit or each forarm.


----------



## jessb (Aug 25, 2008)

Vegemite - I LOVE the colours in yours! I'm actually looking at getting an Arabian-style perfume bottle in that vivid blue done on the inside of my wrist. Where did you get yours done?


----------



## Wench (Aug 25, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> I am considering getting road runner and coyote up each side of my body from my pants line up to beneath my armpit or each forarm.


 
hehehe ribs tickles


----------



## Recharge (Aug 25, 2008)

mid life crisis! woooo


----------



## Trouble (Aug 25, 2008)

This is all I've got so far.






I plan on getting: 
Peircings: My nose & my lip.
Tats: A frogclimbing over my shoulder, a gecko ring around my navel, cystic fibrosis rose on the top of my chest, and a snake 'bracelet' around my right wrist.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jess - I go to Wild At Heart in Brisbane, and my artist's name is Bernie. If you google wild at heart you should be able to find their website


----------



## Wench (Aug 25, 2008)

jessb said:


> Vegemite - I LOVE the colours in yours! I'm actually looking at getting an Arabian-style perfume bottle in that vivid blue done on the inside of my wrist. Where did you get yours done?


 
your in sydney area??
my mate gets his tattoo's done at VOODOO TATTOO in gosford...and his ink looks amazing i love it.
no idea if thats newhere near ya but i know they do good work


----------



## tattoolizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

thought I better add one 

Lizzie


----------



## tattoolizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

and a couple of the kids lol


----------



## mattG (Aug 25, 2008)

that kids a badass, nice cobra.
here's 1 of mine.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Aug 25, 2008)

eh i dont have any photos but ive got:
- navel.
- industrial [right ear]
- septum
- left nostril
- right nostril
- left earlobe X2
- right earlobe X2


----------



## Recharge (Aug 25, 2008)

oh yea forgot, have had both ears x2 since I was like 20 something (many years ago now) too


----------



## pete12 (Aug 25, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Am thinking of adding these soon maybe in the finger though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSSMbkL-Ang





arghhhhhh that would hurt if they didn't give me some good pain killers lol


----------



## jimmymonsta (Aug 25, 2008)

hey

i am a piercer and i have a few piercings, a few tattoos and subdermally implanted horns.


----------



## Stewydead (Aug 25, 2008)

hay jimmymosta, are you jim from vogue body piercing darwin?


----------



## Stewydead (Aug 25, 2008)

im a body piercer from puncture up on the sunshine coast. 
the last thing ive had is a silicon implant placed under my hand.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 25, 2008)

jimmymonsta said:


> hey
> 
> i am a piercer and i have a few piercings, a few tattoos and subdermally implanted horns.


 I cant understand the GOAT look........:shock:


----------



## Trouble (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't understand the whole *subdermally implanted *things... It's kinnda gross/creapy :shock::?


----------



## burley180789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I Have 4 tattoo's...
A nautical Star on each foot(Matching)
A Turtle on my Left inner ankle and my star sign on my hip...
In the designing stages of a lizard for my wrist...

Tregus,Ear Twice,Top of ear and belly button pierced...


----------



## dodgie (Aug 25, 2008)

rosequoll said:


> Ha, I've got a bit of a list:
> *
> Tats:*
> -Full sleeve in progress on left arm: forearm is Australian sea animals (tiger shark, snubfin dolphin and a blue-ringed octopus) and the upper arm is australian birds (lorikeet, galah, corellas, bourkes parrots and budgies).
> ...




Self mutilation,i don't get it,fads come and go.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 25, 2008)

ill show some pics next week


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 25, 2008)

Tattoos are one thing, but the whole piercing and branding thing is just too much. I hate that tattoos/tattooing are linked with this scenester/trendy rubbish. If I see one more middle-class twat with a tunnel...

We've all seen the freakshows, all the exponents from the US/UK come out here (Jim Rose etc etc etc etc etc) It's old hat. It's been done to death since the late 80s. Implants especially. They make a living from it.

This is a warning to all the twats that are considering this type of work. Buy a Jeep SUV instead. Save your money on some git puncturing your skin. Get something edgy that allows you to feel that you are _really _edgy.

If you want to lower yourself, do something for society, subscribe to local radio, throw yourself into a local community garden!

Not quite as edgy, but more functional than some middle-class dolt with too much money to spend on a 20yo US trend


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 25, 2008)

got this baby the otherday,pretty sweet.


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 25, 2008)

dodgie said:


> Self mutilation,i don't get it,fads come and go.



Do you actually think that somebody who gets that heavily modified is just going through a 'fad'? :shock:

There is a fine line between body modification and self mutilation, a line nonetheless. 

People like yourself who have a hard time understanding why one would modify their body have a hard time seeing said line because you just don't understand that people get this as a positive thing.

I know I definitely don't see it as mutilation and I doubt rosequoll does either.

Just because you are ignorant on subject does not mean you have to be rude about it (yes I find people who call it self mutilation to those who are obviously proud of the work they've had done rude).


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 25, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Do you actually think that somebody who gets that heavily modified is just going through 'fad'? :shock:
> 
> There is a fine line between body modification and self mutilation, a line nonetheless.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 25, 2008)

Could someone fill me in here ... whats F.A.D ? :shock:


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 25, 2008)

Fad is like phase/trend


----------



## itbites (Aug 25, 2008)

*+1!!! & I don't think that was being "rude" at all ...Simply stating an opinion I also agree with tooninoz! but calling people ingnorant may just be *

Self mutilation,i don't get it,fads come and go.

Tattoos are one thing, but the whole piercing and branding thing is just too much. I hate that tattoos/tattooing are linked with this scenester/trendy rubbish.


----------



## varley (Aug 25, 2008)

<3 girls with heavy tattoo coverage

This is my newest work and a suspension photo.


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 25, 2008)

itbites said:


> *+1!!! & I don't think that was being "rude" at all ...Simply stating an opinion I also agree with tooninoz! but calling people ingnorant may just be *.




I didn't call him an ignorant person as an insult, I said "just because you are ignorant on the subject."

If he were just stating an opinion on the subject it would have been something alone the lines of 'I don't like it because.....'; but he took it that step further by quoting rosequoll and her pictures and calling it a fad and self mutilation, if you don't find that rude there's something wrong. :shock:


EDIT: Your tattoo will be interesting to see once it is finished Varley. I'm having a hard time making out the suspension photo though.


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 25, 2008)

dodgie said:


> Self mutilation,i don't get it,fads come and go.



I hate to say it, but that's a pretty ignorant/uninformed comment, considering body modification is one of the worlds oldest forms of art and self expression. Hell of a fad, eh?


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to say, I totally respect people's opinions. If modification creeps you out, that's ALRIGHT. It would be intensly rude of me to tell you that you HAD to like it, because I said so....

But seriously, a fad? How incredibly ignorant! Telling me that something that I (and many many people for thousands of years) find very beautiful is nothing but 'mutilation'? How rude...

Body modification and 'mutilation' as you call it is one of the oldest forms of art and self expression, community and culture in the world. To call something that is so very important to many many cultures in the world a 'fad' is pretty disgusting in my mind.

I might be some white little American girl with no real 'culture', but I'm no fad following wanna-be little middle class kid looking to be 'cool'....


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stewydead said:


> im a body piercer from puncture up on the sunshine coast.
> the last thing ive had is a silicon implant placed under my hand.


 

Heyyy Stewy how's it going! Doubt that you remember me, i've had a couple of piercings done by Karl at Puncture. Hand implant looks interesting, what'd that feel like?

- Gem


----------



## kandi (Aug 25, 2008)

nice tatto reptile jordan the only scarification i have liked is the bamboo on some girl i saw via an email , as far as modification goes, it is good for some and not for others. As far as what i have is "back in the day" i used to have 20 piercings in my ears which i traded in for a belly ring which i still have and now a nose piercing and a tounge piercing and a rather large tattoo on my thigh that i hve had for over a decade. if i were younger there would be more tatts and way more piercings.


----------



## dodgie (Aug 25, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Do you actually think that somebody who gets that heavily modified is just going through a 'fad'? :shock:
> 
> There is a fine line between body modification and self mutilation, a line nonetheless.
> 
> ...



And this coming from someone with your years of life experience.:lol:

I have friends who got tattoo's 20-25 years ago and now they say it is one one the worst things they have ever done,(don't do it they tell me).At least with tattoos they can cover them up to a point but body modification is a different story.


----------



## itbites (Aug 25, 2008)

I have talked to so many people who get their ears stretches etc...
that regret doing it & ultimately in the process have disfigured themselves.
Yes tribes do it but, what's the significant reason for it in modern society?
Other than "it looks cool"... Each & everyone to their own, I have tattoo's
& piercings but cannot for the life of me understand why people get implants
scarification...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 25, 2008)

No not a life time of experience here but imo i think you need to live in the momment, not what's gonna happern in 20 + years.


----------



## dodgie (Aug 25, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> No not a life time of experience here but imo i think you need to live in the momment, not what's gonna happern in 20 + years.



Her body modifications are permanent,think about it!.


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 25, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> No not a life time of experience here but imo i think you need to live in the momment, not what's gonna happern in 20 + years.



I don't agree with that.

When deciding to get modified you should consider the future and very hard; especially with visible, permanent mods.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 25, 2008)

I always hunt down the people with lots of peircings/tattoos etc, for a good yarn. There generally a good group of people who are down to earth and have some awesome stories to tell. 1000x more interesting than talking to the local "suits" who only know about the current money exchange rate.

I think all yous are awesome, Id be covered except i work there and hometime is home time. Haha!
Also im a huge sook. Hehehe.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 25, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I don't agree with that.
> 
> When deciding to get modified you should consider the future and very hard; especially with visible, permanent mods.


 yea i understand that,ill word it better then

yes you have to think about scaring/mods on ur body for life...but why think about what its gonna look like in 20 yrs+ .


----------



## dodgie (Aug 25, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> but why think about what its gonna look like in 20 yrs+ .



Because in 20 years time it will look crap.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 25, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Tattoos are one thing, but the whole piercing and branding thing is just too much.




I don't get how piercings, the one things that you can take out whenever you want and be left with no evidence of it existing is "too much" over a tattoo that will change with time and fade? 

Also, why is it that piercings not on the face are the exotic ones? 
You would think that body is normal and things hanging on your face would be the ones that make people cringe  (Everyone cringed when they saw my wrist piercing but with the tongue theyre fine?) 

Its funny how its all got to do with whats socially accepted. 



(btw im not having a go at tattoo's, im just saying i would have though that piercings aren't "too much" over a tattoo seing as ones permanent the other isn't. )


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Each to their own, some like tatts some like piercings and some of us like it all And some dont like any of it, its their choice. I am so up for some of those implants next........


----------



## Lewy (Aug 25, 2008)

rosequoll said:


> I have to say, I totally respect people's opinions. If modification creeps you out, that's ALRIGHT. It would be intensly rude of me to tell you that you HAD to like it, because I said so....
> 
> But seriously, a fad? How incredibly ignorant! Telling me that something that I (and many many people for thousands of years) find very beautiful is nothing but 'mutilation'? How rude...
> 
> ...


 



Well said people are so narrow minded 

I think u look cool 

U like it so that's all that counts 

LOL i seen u the other day at your work u served me small world

Lewy


----------



## Vincey (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody who doesn't like tattoos, piercings, body mods, implants, chocolate, cheesecake, pasta. WHATEVER IT IS. Who cares. People don't need you telling them that it'll look like crap in 20 years, or that it was a stupid waste of money. I'm sure they thought of it before they got it done and made that decision nicely on their own. This thread was made, like many others like it - for people to SHOW their hobbies, interests, pieces of *ART*.


But seriously, get a life.. or some body mods 

And that is my opinion.
Cheers,

Vince.


----------



## Vincey (Aug 25, 2008)

dodgie said:


> And this coming from someone with your years of life experience.:lol:
> 
> I have friends who got tattoo's 20-25 years ago and now they say it is one one the worst things they have ever done,(don't do it they tell me).At least with tattoos they can cover them up to a point but body modification is a different story.



I forgot to mention in my last post--

Dodgie. Lots of people have friends who got tattoo's 20 years ago telling you not to get them. I have friends my age, 10 years older, 20 years older, even my damned grandmother has a tattoo.
They tell me to go for it if i want to go for it, because they believe that it is one persons OWN choice. And FYI: My grandmother has no regrets on her tattoo. She is 82.


EDIT: It isn't a thought you have in my opinion toonizon. I think you're being argumentative or you would have put it much nicer without belittling people.


----------



## dodgie (Aug 25, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> because they believe that it is one persons OWN choice.



What are you on about?,i don't think you have any idea on what i am saying.


----------



## Vincey (Aug 25, 2008)

I've read the thread of the the days its been up.

"self mutilation, fad" etc.

I know exactly what you're saying. Do you know what I am saying?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 25, 2008)

if some one gets something you dont like or they didnt think of gettin why bother telling them when its already done?


----------



## Vincey (Aug 25, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> if some one gets something you dont like or they didnt think of gettin why bother telling them when its already done?



Because then you can laugh at them.

haha kidding


----------



## Jewly (Aug 28, 2008)

*Tongue Piercing*

Ok...so I've been thinking of having my tongue pierced for a while now and I've done some research on the internet but I'd like to hear some points of view of people who have actually had it done.

One thing I'd like to know is if I have it done on Saturday morning, will I be fine to return to work on Monday. I don't care if there is a bit of pain, but will I be able to speak clearly enough cause I work as a receptionist for a large company.

Also, just interested to hear of anyone's experiences of actually having the procedure done and what you thought of the pain?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

I have it done twice. It took around 10 to 14 days for the swelling to go down and about the same to stop drooling (hang on i still do!!  )and to stop talking with a lisp.
Doesn't really hurt, just like with most piercing the clamps are more annoying!


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Jewly,

I have had my tongue pierced (I have since taken it out as I was always running it along my teeth and wearing away the enamel)
But I know it definately took longer than 1 day for the swelling to go down , from memory it was more like 1 week,. Just sounds like a bad lisp, but you can still talk.
As par as pain , I dont think it hurt at all,. I was suprised,.
I wish in a way I had of kept it in, but just couldnt brake the habit of rolling it on my teeth & I didnt want to wreck them.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

Dosnt hurt much just annoying after( lots of ice cream,Potato and gravy and rum worked for me) But it takes a while for swelling to go down


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT

LET ME POINT THAT OUT

i got mine done and i paid for 3 of my friends to get it done at the same time...
i got an infection
my friends swelled up and needed to be resized the next day
i had NO pain after
my friend had incredible pain
i talked a bit funny
my friend could barley talk at all
my other friend had pain but could talk fine and didnt have to worry about resizing


imo ... dont get it done if u get infections easy or have a low immune system


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea i have smashed one tooth but that was me bein silly


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

(the other girl took hers out that night because of the swelling got that bad she couldnt wait till the next day to get resized)


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Tongue piercings are HOT.


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 28, 2008)

I truely believe that my tounge was the most painful piercing I have had.
They say you cannot eat proper ood for days but I was eating sausages and mashed potato the next day its just a bit difficult thats all

And I suggest bars that hug the tounge (not much excess as you tend to play with them more!) Ally


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

They say your not ment too cause it dosnt heal properly


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Tongue piercings are HOT.




typical guy thing to say

i have mine done

and i think its tacky makes girls look trampy and i think that it makes guys look a bit gay

NO OFFENCE ANYONE

but i have mine done! and the only reason i havent taken it out is because i went thru alot to have it done lol i got sick as hell from an infection it gave me and id feel stupid to take it out now lol


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

Am getting the back of my neck done tomorrow, what do you guys think has less chance of growng out , the straight bar or the staple one? I like the bar mone but there is more resistance so will prob grow out quicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

brigsy my friend had that done... id be scared when im brushing my hair id rip it out or something lol!


good luck!!

show me a photo when its done


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

I shave my head every second day so no chance of that lol. Am gonna get 2 done hopefully tomorrow arv so will post pics then.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Jewly. It is a fairly painless procedure. Most people experience considerable swelling and discomfort during the initial stages of the healing process. As a rule of thumb it can take 2 or 3 days for the swelling to reach its full amount and 2 or 3 weeks for it to fully subside. There are methods to manage the swelling and make the first few weeks as comfortable as possible (you should be able to get these from your piercer). However, it will take your mouth and tongue a little while to adjust to the jewellery and in this time it most likely will effect your speech and swallowing saliva. As you know, initially you will be pierced with a longer bar to allow for swelling. The jewellery will then need to be sized down (once the swelling subsides) to a shorter bar to keep it away from your teeth and gums. This is where you will feel instant relief and your speech will completely go back to normal.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Am getting the back of my neck done tomorrow, what do you guys think has less chance of growng out , the straight bar or the staple one? I like the bar mone but there is more resistance so will prob grow out quicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't know you had your tongue done lol. Goodluck with the back of the neck, my cousin has it done and supposedly it hurts like hell.


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I shave my head every second day so no chance of that lol. Am gonna get 2 done hopefully tomorrow arv so will post pics then.




ahh fair enough lol!!
i have nearly ripped earings out so many times before lol 

has anyone had there eyebrown done and had it ripped out?
my other half and a few others i have known have had it happen...
seems to be common

ouchieee


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> typical guy thing to say
> and i think its tacky makes girls look trampy




Yeah, thats why they are hot 

I hat my eyebrow done, that didn't hurt. Had to keep a straight face at the tattooist (?) was very, VERY cute.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

The day i got my nipple done was sittin at my uncles and his cat launched and grabbed hold OUCH


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

lol so rocky... trampy girls are hot??

ull get over that as u grow up lmao


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 28, 2008)

My other half had his eyebrow ring grow out 
It started OK when it was in as a ring but when he changed it to a bar it just kept getting nearer and nearer ot the surface

He also had his tongue pierced and says the worst part is that all your muscles get pulled because your natural reaction to the pain is to pull your tongue in


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Am getting the back of my neck done tomorrow, what do you guys think has less chance of growng out , the straight bar or the staple one? I like the bar mone but there is more resistance so will prob grow out quicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hi brigsy. I have seen people sucessfully wear both (PTFE barbells and surface staple bars) only to rip them out on a towel or in their sleep and be left with quite large scars. It is a piercing that requires special care and attention over a large period of time and it doesn't suit all lifestyles. If you are serious about getting this piercing and healing it sucessfully do loads of research and speak to a piercer who is knowledgable and experienced in this type of procedure. If your not overly serious about it and just wanna wear it for a while keep in mind the scaring that may result.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> lol so rocky... trampy girls are hot??
> 
> ull get over that as u grow up lmao




Oh I know i know, but come on, let me enjoy it while I am still young. I am yet to get to the club/bar scene!


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

Have thought about that too Ewan. do you think the Staple bars would have less chance of bein ripped out?


----------



## Noongato (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Oh I know i know, but come on, let me enjoy it while I am still young. I am yet to get to the club/bar scene!


 
Theres nohing wrong with the trampy girls, you just cant keep them very long. They have a short expiry date.


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

My friend had her tounge done by a chick at hair house wearhouse

she dropped the tube and it was stuck in the back of our mouth near her tonsils, she was gaging and the girl hadnt finished doing the ring yet and the girl was trying to get the tube piece out with her fingers it was the most shocking piercing i had ever watched



midnightserval said:


> Theres nohing wrong with the trampy girls, you just cant keep them very long. They have a short expiry date.




LMAO yea they loose there touch after u have dated a few u will realise they arnt worth ur time lol


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Brisgy. IMO opinion the most suitable jewellery for the nape is either an internal thread titanium surface staple bar with 5mm titanium discs. The discs are more streamline than the bead and will have less chance of being snagged. A piece of jewellery like this could cost you 60 to 100 dollars. If you want to minimalise the scarring you could always try titanium surface anchors. They look great and settle quite fast.



missllamathuen said:


> My friend had her tounge done by a chick at hair house wearhouse
> 
> she dropped the tube and it was stuck in the back of our mouth near her tonsils, she was gaging and the girl hadnt finished doing the ring yet and the girl was trying to get the tube piece out with her fingers it was the most shocking piercing i had ever watched


 
That's why you don't go to a hair dressers for a piercing and why you don't come to me for a haircut.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 28, 2008)

awsome! LOL...i have seen some pretty strange peicings before but never seen one on a tounge i don't think!
i sorta want my eyebrow peiced...

Luke


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys are all sissys.

I got mine peirced at 2 in the afternoon and was able to (gingerly) eat noodle pasta that night.

You might be fine by Monday, you might react and have a swollen tongue. Who knows.
Question is: do you care if work finds out?

Last comment: Do NOT smoke or drink for ATLEAST the weekend... so unbelievably bad for you (unless it's spirits...but even then not good).


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

My friend had hers pierced. She hid it from her parents for 1 month. even though she went straight home after it.


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 28, 2008)

McBoob_Inc said:


> My other half had his eyebrow ring grow out
> 
> He also had his tongue pierced and says the worst part is that all your muscles get pulled because your natural reaction to the pain is to pull your tongue in


 

When I got mine done,. I could not stop my tongue from shaking, no matter how hard I concentrated, even when he shoved the needle in I almost pulled my tongue back in my mouth whilst the needle was in,. not cause it hurt, but because on the nerves,.

If you do decide to get it done, I definately advise eating soft easy to eat food for at least the first few days to a week, it is very easy to chew your tongue, cause it is so fat it gets in the way.
Everytime I ate anything I made sure I gargled with Listerine to avoid any infection, not worth the risk.

Have you got any other piercings Jewly?


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

I used diflam mouthwash it has an anti inflamitory in it.


----------



## Kylz36 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, I don't have my tongue pierced but I have my eyebrow and my labret pierced but I have friends who have had their tongues done and they aren't able to speak for a few days but the swelling went down in no time. I work for a large mining company and deal with clients and customers all day so having my tongue pierced wasn't such a good idea for me but it's a pretty hot looking piercing. Just my thoughts anyways.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Avoid listerine. It has alcohol in it. Oral B alcohol free is readily available and safe to use.


----------



## funcouple (Aug 28, 2008)

hi. both me and my other half have ours done. neither of us had any problems with pain or swelling. we both took nurafin 4 hours before we had it done, and for the next 24 hours after. the only problem my bf had was getting use to swollowing when eating. but not really a problem. good luck, hope you get it done


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 28, 2008)

Ewan said:


> Avoid listerine. It has alcohol in it. Oral B alcohol free is readily available and safe to use.


 
Listerine is what the Piercer advised me to use,. mind you that was about 8 years ago,.


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

best thing is to boil the kettel
put some salt in the bottom of a mug
fill the cup half up
and wait for it to be warm enough to gargle with
its the best antiseptic and cleaner there is

all hospitals and alot of piercers will tell u too do this



Ewan said:


> That's why you don't go to a hair dressers for a piercing and why you don't come to me for a haircut.



LOL yea i think that place has been banned from doing piercings now!!!

theres not many places id go to in adel to get something done


----------



## Jessica_lee (Aug 28, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Am getting the back of my neck done tomorrow, what do you guys think has less chance of growng out , the straight bar or the staple one? I like the bar mone but there is more resistance so will prob grow out quicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I went for a plastic bar in my neck, simple because they are easy to remove, which is good if you get a bad infection, go sky diving (yes they made me take it out), or get sick of it. 

I reckon go the bar, worst case scenario you take it out and get it redone, i hate to to think of the pain involved with the staple being removed. 

mine grew out, and got infected heaps, and ive had a fair few piercings and this was the first infection.

but i loved it. post pics.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 28, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I used diflam mouthwash it has an anti inflamitory in it.


 
I've also read that you can suck antibacterial/anti-inflammatory throat lozenges to reduce swelling as well as using a disinfectant mouthwash after eating.



missllamathuen said:


> I have mine done and i think its tacky makes girls look trampy.


 
I'm sure you don't look like a tramp just because you have a tongue piercing.



Gecko :) said:


> Have you got any other piercings Jewly?


 
I just have my ears pierced twice on each side (only tend to wear one earring though) and I also have the very top of my left ear pierced. I do have 4 tattoos though and I find them really painful to have done so I'm sure I won't mind a little bit of pain with the tongue piercing.



Tatelina said:


> You might be fine by Monday, you might react and have a swollen tongue. Who knows. Question is: do you care if work finds out?


 
No, I don't care if work finds out. The company I work for is really great and even though we are a corporate office, they don't mind tattoos or body piercings being shown. I was even telling my Manager about it today and she was talking about getting a tattoo as well. One other girl at work has a tongue piercing and another has a nose piercing and I have a tattoo on the inside of my ankle that is visible and even one of the Directors noticed it and all she did was just ask me what it meant.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Listerine is what the Piercer advised me to use,. mind you that was about 8 years ago,.


 
For sure and it still is recommended by many piercers. Some people are fine using listerine however it can cause irritations for many others.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 28, 2008)

Ewan said:


> Avoid listerine. It has alcohol in it. Oral B alcohol free is readily available and safe to use.


 
I've read that if you do use listerine that it should be diluted to a quater of the usual strength otherwise the mouthwash will destroy your naturally occurring enzymes and it will kill the exposed healing tissues.

It also says to use salty water.... 1/4 of a teas of sea salt to one cup of water. Do NOT use iodised salt as the iodine slows healing.



Ewan said:


> That's why you don't go to a hair dressers for a piercing and why you don't come to me for a haircut.


 
I will be getting mine done at the same place where I had all my tattoos done.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 28, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I've read that if you do use listerine that it should be diluted to a quater of the usual strength otherwise the mouthwash will destroy your naturally occurring enzymes and it will kill the exposed healing tissues.
> 
> It also says to use salty water.... 1/4 of a teas of sea salt to one cup of water. Do NOT use iodised salt as the iodine slows healing.
> 
> ...


 
Great to see your doing your research. Your exactly right about the effects of listerine but I would just avoid it all together. Alcohol free mouth washes are a lot safer. And even still you should rinse with water after rinsing with mouth wash. Making your own saline solution is the best way to go if you can. As you said only 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt non iodised to one cup of boiled water. Good luck with the piercing.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a bit of trivia for you all, I had my tongue done about 15 years ago and took it out a few years ago now, firstly the lump never goes away and the hole stays open for years. 
And for those that have ever wonderd if it does?.......YES!...YES!...OH YES!. It does wreck ya teeth.
There are two reasons why people get tongues pierced, One is to show it off to people and look cool, the other, well we all know that one dont we....


----------



## Jewly (Aug 28, 2008)

Ewan said:


> Great to see your doing your research. Your exactly right about the effects of listerine but I would just avoid it all together. Alcohol free mouth washes are a lot safer. And even still you should rinse with water after rinsing with mouth wash. Making your own saline solution is the best way to go if you can. As you said only 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt non iodised to one cup of boiled water. Good luck with the piercing.


 

Thanks Ewan 

I plan to just use salt water.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 29, 2008)

Often advice given in body piercing topics is incorrect, especially in regards to aftercare regimes. Unfortunately many of the aftercare regimes that were trialed and used in the earlier days (and still are often used today) do not work for everyone. I feel that advice offerend on an important issue that can impact on someones health should be safe, accurate and well communicated. Aditionally, some of the general products (earcare spray, moisturisers, soaps makeups etc.) that we all use contain potentially irritating chemicals that will hinder the healing process. Remember there is no magic potions available that can heal a piercing. 99% of the healing depends on your attentiveness to basic hygeine and your overall health.


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

i got mine done

its not that painful when you get it cause your tongue numbs its self but when the swelling comes thats when it hurts 

i got it on a sat and went to work on Mon i had a lisp but could still talk and no one noticed i had it done but i could talk normal by then end of the week

the swelling is heaps bad i couldnt even get my tongue out of my mouth

heres a vid of me getting mine

[video=facebook;35796306345]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=35796306345[/video]


----------



## Ewan (Aug 29, 2008)

Additionally, I recomend to anyone who has known difficulty healing piercings to (where lifestyle changes are not feasable) research and seekout natural healing remedies and seek quality organic products. Fortunately we have known about the natural healing properties of lavander, chamomile, myrrh etc. for centuries.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to get my lip, ears, tongue and maybe eye brow pierced, would be awsome


----------



## Lovemydragons (Aug 29, 2008)

I had my tongue done several years ago. i had no infections, and basically went home that night and mum and dad didn't notice the piercing till months later. Yes I did have some swelling after a day of nothing, but it wasn't anything huge, and overall was gone in a few days. It also didn't hurt at all to get it done. But they hold your tongue with a clamp, so relax and don't pull away and you should be right. 

I did use the listerine, but rinsed with water after that. I recomend maccas ice cream, and other chilly stuff early on, but try to stay away from noodles etc, as they tend to wrap around the bar, and during swelling/healing stage isn't good. Other than that, I haven't had any teeth problems. 

But with saying all this everyone is different. My sisters friends got infected, my sisters took a little longer for the swelling to go down than me, and my other sister took hers out overnight, and then basically re-pierced her tongue in the morning (which really hurt). So I spose you can listen to other peoples advice, but really you wont know anything till you get it done, and then deal with everything then.

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> There are two reasons why people get tongues pierced, One is to show it off to people and look cool, the other, well we all know that one dont we....




Further fueling my previous statement that tongue piercings are HOT


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BlindSnake* 

 
_There are two reasons why people get tongues pierced, One is to show it off to people and look cool, the other, well we all know that one dont we...._


I dont know the 2nd reason :?


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 29, 2008)

i have 2 tongue rings 1 for 8 years and the other for 4 years and have had no problems at all .every time i want to take them out the wife says NOOOO WAYYY


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlindSnake*
> 
> 
> ...




I'll explain it too you on msn when you come on next


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> i have 2 tongue rings 1 for 8 years and the other for 4 years and have had no problems at all .every time i want to take them out the wife says NOOOO WAYYY


 
i have the same rule with my bf tongue ring


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine didn't hurt at all, I had no drooling problems and the swelling stopped after a day. You really have to make an effort not to aggravate it, like talking. Two days later my tongue became swollen again because i talked too much  but went away after a few hours. 
A week later I swallowed the top ball unexpectedly at a restaurant, but I always keep a spare in a little ziplocked bag in my wallet. Haven't had that problem since 
Two weeks after getting the piercing I put in a shorter bar, as it fits more comfortably. The longer one is just to accomodate the swelling.

The only advice I can give is to try to be aware of where it is when you first get it, and chew lightly  biting it can be painful, and my friend even managed to chip a tooth!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> There are two reasons why people get tongues pierced, One is to show it off to people and look cool, the other, well we all know that one dont we....



I got mine because I have always wanted one, since I saw a guy on a bus when I was about 7, and I waited til I was 20 to get it  I don't have any other piercings, not even my ears. I don't show it off to people, for example my brother (and subsequently the whole family as he shouted "you have your tongue pierced??" through the house) only realised last week that I have it, and I have talked to him every day since I got it 3 years ago (exactly 3 years today, actually).

Oh and I have never participated in the second reason :lol:

My point is that not everyone does things just to follow the crowd, I'm sure many people have their own reasons for the things they do.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 29, 2008)

To the person wanting the nape surface piercing...

dont get the straight bar. it is not like a normal piercing, its a surface piercing and has to be treated like one.

The body will try to remove it like a splinter if it is like that, the staple one sits far enough under the skin for the body to keep it in longer generally. 

you still can get good results with straight ones but its rarer and very hard to maintain. you're better going with the staple shape one.


----------



## kandi (Aug 29, 2008)

doesn't hurt but it does affect different people in different ways, myself not a problem except loseing 3 kilo's due not being able to eat really well, kara my daughter antibotics and hospital strenth sustogen gold as she could not bend her tounge to eat. she would eat noodles like a chicken and wonder why she would gag. but overall the healing is far worse than the piercing itself.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I'll explain it too you on msn when you come on next


 
I dont think that is possible, you have me on block I think:lol:


----------



## noidea (Aug 29, 2008)

In regard to the nape piercing I had mine done about 6 years ago. And instead of using the titaniam and so forth I used the plastic retainer piece as the bar and what ever balls I wanted on the ends. never caught it on anything and it never grew out. I took it out when I grew my hair long. I think coz it had give in it is what made it last longer.


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 29, 2008)

hey emzie they work a treat dont they


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i got mine done
> 
> its not that painful when you get it cause your tongue numbs its self but when the swelling comes thats when it hurts
> 
> ...





Haha that was fun to watch, "I don't want to do it"

You didn't even flinch! was a bit disappointed by that.


Hahaha


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I ended up deciding to get my tongue pierced tonight after work so I could have the entire weekend to recover. I was so nervous all day but I'm amazed how little it hurt and I was really worrying about nothing. The only bit of discomfort I did feel was when she was fiddling around putting on the top bar and that was it. So far I haven't had much in the way of pain but it is quite awkward to talk so I intend to be quiet for the rest of the weekend. I can't wait to be able to get the smaller bar.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Haha that was fun to watch, "I don't want to do it"
> 
> You didn't even flinch! was a bit disappointed by that.
> 
> ...


 
i was so scared but couldnt feel a thing when it got done, im just a chicken


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> hey emzie they work a treat dont they


 
oh yeah deffinatly recommend


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
Ok Rocky...here you go.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

HAha good work got my neck done too!!!!!! gotta wait till the other half comes home to get picks, went the titanium staple.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> HAha good work got my neck done too!!!!!! gotta wait till the other half comes home to get picks, went the titanium staple.


 
Did it hurt Brigsy?


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I cant say no! but it wasnt what i thought.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Ok Rocky...here you go.



Looks colorful! Mm Tasty!


Thank you for the pictures


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont need to be told the second reason any more , I was just told


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Well I ended up deciding to get my tongue pierced tonight after work so I could have the entire weekend to recover. I was so nervous all day but I'm amazed how little it hurt and I was really worrying about nothing. The only bit of discomfort I did feel was when she was fiddling around putting on the top bar and that was it. So far I haven't had much in the way of pain but it is quite awkward to talk so I intend to be quiet for the rest of the weekend. I can't wait to be able to get the smaller bar.


 
Wait till you accidentally bite it!! LOL Ooweeee, it hurts when its not healed!

PS. Watch for rubbing, gum recession, and chipped teeth in the coming years. My partner and I, and many ppl we know who have had peircings for many years have some major damage to teeth, and gums. (the reason we took ours out after over 10 years. (except for special occasions, if you know what I mean!0 If you dont know what I mean, make a V with your index and middle fingers and then poke out your tongue and wiggle it like a snake near the base of your fingers.. You will get it... Do it infront of someone, so they can have a good ol' laugh!! LOL


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I cant say no! but it wasnt what i thought.


 
So, was it worse or better than what you thought?

I was freaking out all day. I had a sick feeling in my stomach and my hands kept sweating....it was pathetic....lol Especially seeing that it hurts a lot more to bite your own tongue than it does to have it pierced. Still find that amazing.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I dont need to be told the second reason any more , I was just told


 

Filthy minded little devils...lol :lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> I got mine because I have always wanted one, since I saw a guy on a bus when I was about 7, and I waited til I was 20 to get it  I don't have any other piercings, not even my ears. I don't show it off to people, for example my brother (and subsequently the whole family as he shouted "you have your tongue pierced??" through the house) only realised last week that I have it, and I have talked to him every day since I got it 3 years ago (exactly 3 years today, actually).
> 
> Oh and I have never participated in the second reason :lol:
> 
> ...


 

Not having a go at all, but basically, youre saying that you saw a guy on a bus playing with his tongue peircing, thought it was cool, and said me too..

Need I say more?


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> If you dont know what I mean, make a V with your index and middle fingers and then poke out your tongue and wiggle it like a snake near the base of your fingers.. You will get it... Do it infront of someone, so they can have a good ol' laugh!! LOL


 
I think we all know what you mean..lol


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Wasnt as bad as i thought. I was just in there talkin about it and he goes i got noone in at the moment so i can do 5 min later all done..... What next?


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Wasnt as bad as i thought. I was just in there talkin about it and he goes i got noone in at the moment so i can do 5 min later all done..... What next?


haha. Where did you go to get it?


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm amazed at how quickly mine was done too. Was probably only in the shop for a total of 3 mins.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

At Liams! he has done most of my others Bit more exxy than the new place but they are good


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

get you nipple done

now that is a painfull one


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Done that!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

There is no way in hell I'd get my nipple (or any other naughty bits for that matter) pierced.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

They where sayin today that the nipple is the most painfull. dont know about that......I enjoyed it..... Ok maybe im twisted hahahahahahahah


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> WIf you dont know what I mean, make a V with your index and middle fingers and then poke out your tongue and wiggle it like a snake near the base of your fingers.. You will get it... Do it infront of someone, so they can have a good ol' laugh!! LOL




By all means, don't hold back, hahaha!


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Naughty bits are the best that way only special people see em.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> They where sayin today that the nipple is the most painfull. dont know about that......I enjoyed it..... Ok maybe im twisted hahahahahahahah


 
Definitely twisted..lol


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> They where sayin today that the nipple is the most painfull. dont know about that......I enjoyed it..... Ok maybe im twisted hahahahahahahah


 it hurt going in but straight after no pain which i liked better


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine was tender for some time after. shirts hurt


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Naughty bits are the best that way only special people see em.


 
So, does that mean you have yours done?


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Only special people can know that!!!! lol


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> So, does that mean you have yours done?


He probably has a prince Albert :lol:


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Mine was tender for some time after. shirts hurt


 really mine was fine i could touch it sleep on it everything


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Only special people can know that!!!! lol


 
I'll take that as a yes...lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> He probably has a prince Albert :lol:


 
whats a prince albert???:?


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> There is no way in hell I'd get my nipple (or any other naughty bits for that matter) pierced.


 nipple didnt bother me but theres no way i trust someone with a needle down there


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> whats a prince albert???:?


I can't tell you... Maybe google it if you don't get offended easy..


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I'll take that as a yes...lol


 


I say nothing!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I can't tell you... Maybe google it if you don't get offended easy..


 
i dont think I will google it:lol:


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> whats a prince albert???:?


 
You're really getting an education in this thread.

It's when you have a piercing in your willy.


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> You're really getting an education in this thread.
> 
> It's when you have a piercing in your willy.[/quote
> LOL! I was to scared to say it incase I got in trouble


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> get you nipple done
> 
> now that is a painfull one


 
I was in hospital around !0 years ago, and I met this guy who saw my peircings, (I had alot more back then) and mentioned that he wanted his nipples done..
We were really bored (we were both in for a long stay) so I got my partner to bring in our peircing kit..
We went to his room, he layed down on the bed while we were doing the prep. (sterilising and marking)
When we were ready, I told him to take a deep breath, and did the ol' false countdown.. (I say that I will do it on the count of 3, but really do it on 2, so they dont jump or anything)

He was a big, burly guy, with tats up his neck, so I thought he would take it like a trooper, but by the time the ring was in, he was white as a ghost!! (and I mean WHITE!!) Needless to say, he only had one done that day!! LOL

I never had such a strong reaction, except for this one kid who wanted his eyebrow done.. The peircing went fine, and he took it fine.. until we held up the mirror for him to have a look. There was the tinyest little bit of blood around one of the new holes, and when he saw it he went whitte and nearly passed out!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> You're really getting an education in this thread.
> 
> It's when you have a piercing in your willy.


 
yes I am learning a bit


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I did some guys with a fish hook one night!!!! not my idea he wouldnt take no for an answer. When he picked himself up off the floor i neva saw him again funny that


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> I never had such a strong reaction, except for this one kid who wanted his eyebrow done.. The peircing went fine, and he took it fine.. until we held up the mirror for him to have a look. There was the tinyest little bit of blood around one of the new holes, and when he saw it he went whitte and nearly passed out!!


 
I half expected that I would do that when I got my tongue done cause I've passed out a few times getting tattoos.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I pass out when i get blood taken??????????????


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I half expected that I would do that when I got my tongue done cause I've passed out a few times getting tattoos.


Do tattoos hurt?


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I did some guys with a fish hook one night!!!! not my idea he wouldnt take no for an answer. When he picked himself up off the floor i neva saw him again funny that


 
A prince albert or a nipple?

If it was a prince albert, can you imagine the size of the fish you could catch with that worm..lol


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> A prince albert or a nipple?
> 
> If it was a prince albert, can you imagine the size of the fish you could catch with that worm..lol


What if he had a pin? :lol:


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Do tattoos hurt?


 
God yes. My lower back one felt like he was digging a razor across my back for 1.5 hrs. With that one, I had no warning and just hit the deck within about 2 mins of him starting it.

I've gone through 21 hrs of labour and an emergency c-section and that wasn't as painful as my tattoo was. Some people say they don't hurt, but I found all of mine to be fairly painful. Depends on where you have them done, cause some spots are more tender than others.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I did some guys with a fish hook one night!!!! not my idea he wouldnt take no for an answer. When he picked himself up off the floor i neva saw him again funny that


 

HOLY JESUS!!! Oooweeee that would hurt!..

My partrner used to be able to fit a coathanger thru his nipple, but he has let the stretch close up a bit now.. It was a cool party trick tho!!


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I pass out when i get blood taken??????????????


 
I nearly passed out once, after hearing someone talking about an operation. lol


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> God yes. My lower back one felt like he was digging a razor across my back for 1.5 hrs. With that one, I had no warning and just hit the deck within about 2 mins of him starting it.
> 
> I've gone through 21 hrs of labour and an emergency c-section and that wasn't as painful as my tattoo was. Some people say they don't hurt, but I found all of mine to be fairly painful. Depends on where you have them done, cause some spots are more tender than others.


I've heard ankle,spine and stomach to be the worst.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> really mine was fine i could touch it sleep on it everything



Thats Hot.



Jewly said:


> I half expected that I would do that when I got my tongue done cause I've passed out a few times getting tattoos.



:S do Tats hurt that much? I plan on getting one soon.

Also, just a reminder, LOTS OF ALCOHOL, a needle, energetic friends, video cameras and the craving to get an eyebrow piercing do NOT mix


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> What if he had a pin? :lol:


 
What's a pin? Is that a little one? :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I ment the nipple!!!


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Thats Hot.



Omg, LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

rocky said:


> thats hot


 
he sounds like paris hilton on meet the spartans dont you recon lol:lol::lol: she is always saying "thats hot"


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> What's a pin? Is that a little one? :lol:


There used to be a joke, "(insert name here) something in the ATM machine because it said "insert pin""

I think you'll know what "something" means


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I've heard ankle,spine and stomach to be the worst.


 
I found the side of my spine to be the worst.

When he was going the outer edges of this tattoo it absolutely killed.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

I can fit a coat hanger through mine. I have fairly big guage Ring through it.


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I found the side of my spine to be the worst.
> 
> When he was going the outer edges of this tattoo it absolutely killed.



Wow, nice tat


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> There used to be a joke, "(insert name here) something in the ATM machine because it said "insert pin""
> 
> I think you'll know what "something" means


 
Yeah I get ya..lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want tats, my parents wont let me get tats or piercings though untill I leave home


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

tattoos hurt like hell i passed out 3 time smallest tat ever and took 2 hours but i still want to go back and get more


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Wow, nice tat


 
Thanks


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I want tats, my parents wont let me get tats or piercings though untill I leave home



Lol, my mum supports it.. she used to have belly button,eyebrow monroe,lip,nose, ear lobes, and all up her ears (don't know there names). I've personally had a labret and my ear but I've taken them out now... I can put my ear ring though still.


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I want tats, my parents wont let me get tats or piercings though untill I leave home


 just get a tat nothing they can do after its been done


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> just get a tat nothing they can do after its been done


Lazer surgery :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

My mum still Freaks lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> tattoos hurt like hell i passed out 3 time smallest tat ever and took 2 hours but i still want to go back and get more


 
My ankle one only took 20 mins to do and I had to get him to stop 3 times so I could take a breather and I had to lie down while he did it. Not that that stops me passing out, just means I don't fall off the chair...lol


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> There used to be a joke, "(insert name here) something in the ATM machine because it said "insert pin""
> 
> I think you'll know what "something" means



I do not understand, please clarify 



Dave94 said:


> Lol, my mum supports it.. she used to have belly button,eyebrow monroe,lip,nose, ear lobes, and all up her ears (don't know there names). I've personally had a labret and my ear but I've taken them out now... I can put my ear ring though still.



You should have seen the look on my dad's face when he saw the eyebrow and ear. it was one of those, GET OUT BEFORE I CUT YOU looks. Mum couldn't care less though, Even my grandma thought it was cool, well in her words "Thats rad"


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I do not understand, please clarify
> 
> 
> 
> You should have seen the look on my dad's face when he saw the eyebrow and ear. it was one of those, GET OUT BEFORE I CUT YOU looks. Mum couldn't care less though, Even my grandma thought it was cool, well in her words "Thats rad"


:lol: Yeah, dads are like that? Mine doesn't like reptiles nor piercings :?


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> My mum still Freaks lol


 
My mum cried when she saw my tattoo...lol

I won't be showing her my tongue piercing if I can help it.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

is there an age limit for getting a piercing and tats, I recon they would go well with my mullet


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> My mum cried when you saw my tattoo...lol
> 
> I won't be showing her my tongue piercing if I can help it.



:lol: Only reason why I won't get my tongue is because if its pierced wrong or you slam it up the top of your mouth you can have something break or something like that and it can kill you... But thats what I've been told not sure if its really true though.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> :lol: Yeah, dads are like that? Mine doesn't like reptiles nor piercings :?




Yeah I thought dad would be fully into the reptile scene but not even. He just doesnt like piercings because he wasn't aloud them


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is there an age limit for getting a piercing and tats, I recon they would go well with my mullet


pmsl :lol:. tattoo's is 18+ (I've been told 16+ with parents permission though? not sure) I've been told snake bites you have to be 16 too?


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

The tongue is fairly easy to hide after a few days!!! everyone went mental when they saw my first tatt only cause i was 15 and what it is and where it is. to this day i dont remember getting it


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> :lol: Only reason why I won't get my tongue is because if its pierced wrong or you slam it up the top of your mouth you can have something break or something like that and it can kill you... But thats what I've been told not sure if its really true though.


 just make sure you go to some who knows what there doing and should be fine, if your from syd i recommend Joel at wicked ink he is a perfectionist


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> The tongue is fairly easy to hide after a few days!!! everyone went mental when they saw my first tatt only cause i was 15 and what it is and where it is. to this day i dont remember getting it


Where and what? :lol:


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 29, 2008)

Well i got my first tat with my dad and i was 14  so with parents permission i think any age...within respect of course


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> just make sure you go to some who knows what there doing and should be fine, if your from syd i recommend Joel at wicked ink he is a perfectionist


Nah, I'm in QLD, same town as Brigsy lol.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> pmsl :lol:. tattoo's is 18+ (I've been told 16+ with parents permission though? not sure) I've been told snake bites you have to be 16 too?


 
damn, my parents are never gonna let me get either done  I might see if I can con them into getting an ear done, what ear is the straight ear? I dont want to pierce the wrong one lol:lol:


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> damn, my parents are never gonna let me get either done  I might see if I can con them into getting an ear done, what ear is the straight ear? I dont want to pierce the wrong one lol:lol:


Mine was in the left, thats what I got told when you like op sex lol. h god, I ope that was right LOL.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> The tongue is fairly easy to hide after a few days!!! everyone went mental when they saw my first tatt only cause i was 15 and what it is and where it is. to this day i dont remember getting it


 
Ok...so where is it, and what is it...lol


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I can fit a coat hanger through mine. I have fairly big guage Ring through it.


 
Mr Lifto, is that you?? LOL


----------



## Emzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Mine was in the left, thats what I got told when you like op sex lol. h god, I ope that was right LOL.


 nah sorry he was wrong sucks to be you


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Emzie said:


> nah sorry he was wrong sucks to be you


Oh god, no wonder I was getting looks from gay men! jk


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

It is accross my knuckles and says PUNX not a good look at 15 then tryin to get work. it has faded heaps and i could get rid of it but its part of my life and is part of who i am (guitarsist out of my fav band at the time has it) must have seemed like a good idea that night


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Oh god, no wonder I was getting looks from gay men! jk



God just say something next time if i make you uncomfortable! no need to make a public scene about it!


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> It is accross my knuckles and says PUNX not a good look at 15 then tryin to get work. it has faded heaps and i could get rid of it but its part of my life and is part of who i am (guitarsist out of my fav band at the time has it) must have seemed like a good idea that night


Haha, I saw something on your knuckles when I came over, I was trying to figure out what it said


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> God just say something next time if i make you uncomfortable! no need to make a public scene about it!


Damn it man! Take it to pm LOL.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Oh god, no wonder I was getting looks from gay men! jk


 
Whats a 14yo doing showing his nipples to gay men anyway?? lol


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Whats a 14yo doing showing his nipples to gay men anyway?? lol


LOL. I don't have my nipples done! I swear.. It was at a pool party!


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> It is accross my knuckles and says PUNX not a good look at 15 then tryin to get work. it has faded heaps and i could get rid of it but its part of my life and is part of who i am (guitarsist out of my fav band at the time has it) must have seemed like a good idea that night


 
Well, it could have been a lot worse. I'm sure my son will come home with a tattoo one day before long. I just hope he thinks about it seriously before he does it.


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Well, it could have been a lot worse. I'm sure my son will come home with a tattoo one day before long. I just hope he thinks about it seriously before he does it.


Well, I'f I had a son, I'd prefer him getting a tattoo then spending all his money on grog and stuff lol.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Well, I'f I had a son, I'd prefer him getting a tattoo then spending all his money on grog and stuff lol.




No no no, let him spend it on grog, then go and get him when he is smashed, take him to a tattoo artist, and get a penis on his face, then he will never drink or get a tattoo again. Two birds with one stone.

I am going to be an exceptional father.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yea i think if the parents are cool about it then they will be less likely to get it done dodgy.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Well, I'f I had a son, I'd prefer him getting a tattoo then spending all his money on grog and stuff lol.


 
Well, he already does all that..lol


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

How old is he???


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> No no no, let him spend it on grog, then go and get him when he is smashed, take him to a tattoo artist, and get a penis on his face, then he will never drink or get a tattoo again. Two birds with one stone.
> 
> I am going to be an exceptional father.


 
People like you shouldn't be allowed to breed...lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> How old is he???


 
Almost 16


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Almost 16


 
He he he i remember it well, 6ft tall and bullet proof. Wait i still think i am


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> No no no, let him spend it on grog, then go and get him when he is smashed, take him to a tattoo artist, and get a penis on his face, then he will never drink or get a tattoo again. Two birds with one stone.
> 
> I am going to be an exceptional father.


LOL, then you can call him an idiot, haha :lol:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Dave94* 

 
_Well, I'f I had a son, I'd prefer him getting a tattoo then spending all his money on grog and stuff lol._

Well, he already does all that..lol

Oh ok, atleast not drugs!



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rocky* 

 
_No no no, let him spend it on grog, then go and get him when he is smashed, take him to a tattoo artist, and get a penis on his face, then he will never drink or get a tattoo again. Two birds with one stone.

I am going to be an exceptional father._

People like you shouldn't be allowed to breed...lol 

LOL. He can't breed, didn't you hear he was flirting with me damit! He is gay pmsl :lol:


I'd get a tat at 16, but I don't want my dad taking me away from my mum


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Almost 16



Ah a late bloomer.



Brigsy said:


> He he he i remember it well, 6ft tall and bullet proof. Wait i still think i am



As do I, a night out in a park, with the goon. Good times.



Jewly said:


> People like you shouldn't be allowed to breed...lol



Yeah, well i am a badass.


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Ah a late bloomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pic of you being a badass, no proof


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

I could put some up, but i am perfectly happy, not in jail


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

This is me, my doors and windows are barricaded so the girls don't break in cause im so sexy...


----------



## Jewly (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh god, his mother must be so proud. :?


----------



## Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Oh god, his mother must be so proud. :?


LOL.I just saw a pic of you rocky, your bad *** LOL. "cam is hotter then you B....es"


----------



## cooper123 (Aug 29, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> There are two reasons why people get tongues pierced, One is to show it off to people and look cool, the other, well we all know that one dont we....


 i dont know the 2nd....


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2008)

cooper123 said:


> i dont know the 2nd....



What goes on your neck?




Dave94 said:


> LOL.I just saw a pic of you rocky, your bad *** LOL. "cam is hotter then you B....es"




yeah.. havent updated my myspace since i was 15


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 30, 2008)

Best advice...Live on Slushies and ice cold drinks.. Dont talk to much......... I got mine done 2 months ago ( turned 40 " rolls eyes") . MIne was swollen for a couple of weeks, but then I did accidently get the bar caught over my bottom teeth. I used Deflam C mouthwash a few times a day, rinsed with seasalt rinses after drinks food and cigarettes ( no flamage please !!). I believe Ibupropen helps ease the swelling. 2 months now have changed down to smaller bars twice.. dont think I have the lisp anymore !!.. 
OH PS. IT HURT LIKE HELL WHEN I GOT IT DONE !!!


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 30, 2008)

I got my tongue pierced on my 16th birthday. I didn't think that it hurt - What I felt I thought was the clamp and the piercer said it was done. My tongue didn't really swell up at all, if it did it was only a couple of mm and I was able to down size the bar after a couple of days.

Mum 'Eriquar" was freaking out when I got it done (was funny actually LOL) She had been wanting to get her tongue pierced for 10 + years but was always too chicken to go and get it done. So I made the appointment and dragged her there, I had to drive because her nerves were shot lol. After all it wasn't a bad experience for her - But she states that it hurt alot. Each person is different. 

Good luck if you decide to get it pierced.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2008)

i got my toungue done when i was erm 14.I didnt think it hurt to bad,just dont ''use it'' for some time or drink grog.=p


----------



## Jewly (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I had a small amount of pain last night but I took a couple of panadeine and I was fine. It's a little sore this morning but there isn't much swelling as yet and hopefully it won't be too bad tomorrow either. I'm trying not to talk much over the weekend because come Monday I won't have a choice as I'm a receptionist.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Well I had a small amount of pain last night but I took a couple of panadeine and I was fine. It's a little sore this morning but there isn't much swelling as yet and hopefully it won't be too bad tomorrow either. I'm trying not to talk much over the weekend because come Monday I won't have a choice as I'm a receptionist.


 oh btw DONT try and hang things off it hehe


----------



## Jewly (Aug 30, 2008)

I would have thought that was obvious...lol


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 30, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> oh btw DONT try and hang things off it hehe


 

Thats the same advice i got from piercer about my neck......What does he think i am............HE HE


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 30, 2008)

Post up a picture?


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Gotta work out how to downsize it


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 30, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Gotta work out how to downsize it


 
Your nape piercing? I got really good at changing the bar in mine - Even with a surface bar, didn't need to use a mirror or anything ;P


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> Your nape piercing? I got really good at changing the bar in mine - Even with a surface bar, didn't need to use a mirror or anything ;P


 
I meant downsizing the photos.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 30, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> Your nape piercing? I got really good at changing the bar in mine - Even with a surface bar, didn't need to use a mirror or anything ;P


 

i think he means the pictures


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just upload them to photobucket then post in the link it generally downsizes it that way.


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 1, 2008)

neck


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> neck


haha nice! Your hair is shorter now? maybe you didn't shave that day? :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 1, 2008)

Must have been my off day lol


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Must have been my off day lol


Haha  Looks pretty good, just be careful that it doesn't get ripped off :lol:


----------



## Jewly (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great Brigsy


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Sep 7, 2008)

They tell you not to drink dirty spirits such as rum, bourbon scotch etc etc I drank vodka and lemonade mixed with crushed ice like a slushie and my tongue is fine, they will check to see if the vien underneath your tongue is not in the way and if it is they will not pierce your tongue. I have had mine done since i was 14 with permission by my mum and Its never been infected swollen or even sore, but wait ive had other piercings tattoos and given birth to 2 kids hehe I have a high pain threshold


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 7, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> neck



Lol :lol: With the necklace, it looks like a face


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

*What do you have peirced?*

Due to popular demand, I have taken it upon my self, to make this thread.

So tell us, what Have/do you have pierced. Show us photos, tell us stories, but, lets keep it g-rated for the kiddies


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

I myself have had my upper ear and lower ear pierced, as well as my Eyebrow, but all 3 got those chat lumps on them so I took them out. Piercings don't work well for me, so I'll just tattoo something on my face, Mum will like that


----------



## shane14 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanted an eye-brow piercing but mum said NO!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

Stick it to the man Shane, find a nice looking adult and ask them to sign the paper for you. Eye brow piercings are awesome. Mum was cool with mine, but dad wanted to kick me out  Guess he just wasn't my level of cool when he was my age..


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 17, 2008)

i've got my upper ear,industrial, eye brow and have 2 in my lobe but i took them out and hoping to get my anti tragus done and eyebrow again


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Septum pierced, cheeks pierced, three stretchers in each ear and my belly button pierced.
Had a few more that got old real quick.

Crappy old webcam pictures of me being a goob (because all my goddamn files are on my other BROKEN computer oh and to all those on msn, this is why i'm dead).


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 17, 2008)

I have my upper ear pierced, a flesh tunnel in my lower ear, my nipple the back of my neck and have had three seperate eye brow piercings but have had them all ripped out.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

Two 25mm holes and one 16mm hole


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 17, 2008)

I have my top and lower ear done but the top got the lump like u rocky so i took it out. I want to get my eyebrow done but im scard haha i have tats on my back ribs and shoulder and im still scard to get my eyebrow done


----------



## miley_take (Dec 17, 2008)

Nose, and 3 in each lobe...man it gets addicting!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

w3ap0n said:


> I have my top and lower ear done but the top got the lump like u rocky so i took it out. I want to get my eyebrow done but im scard haha i have tats on my back ribs and shoulder and im still scard to get my eyebrow done



Haha yeah i was only worried about going "droop face" where it pierces a nerve or something, and makes half your body slant. hehe.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Haha yeah i was only worried about going "droop face" where it pierces a nerve or something, and makes half your body slant. hehe.


 Its extremely rare for that to happen, just go to someone reputable dont get one of your mates to do it in the bathroom!!


----------



## shane14 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Haha yeah i was only worried about going "droop face" where it pierces a nerve or something, and makes half your body slant. hehe.



My friends GF did a self piercing and hit a nerve in her stomach area it was a belly-button piercing


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Lip times three, these are long gone.

Don't mind the mess.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Lip times three, these are long gone.
> 
> Don't mind the mess.



What the hell happened there?!?!?!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

Once i was drunk and did my nipple with a fishing hook, accidentally went through my thumb too.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Haha yeah i was only worried about going "droop face" where it pierces a nerve or something, and makes half your body slant. hehe.



One of my cheek piercings went wrong, i forgot to change it to a longer bar and my skin grew over the back of the piercing, i had to get it cut out with a scalpel.

Such good times.


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a monroe piercing, and 00g stretched lobes. I prefer tattoos to piercings


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Haha yeah i was only worried about going "droop face" where it pierces a nerve or something, and makes half your body slant. hehe.


 
Thats what i fear hahah. But ill get it done soon im working my self up to go get it done. Most of my mate have it done and they said if i can go get tattoos done i can get my eyebrow done with no problem but im not scard of the pain just the fact that half my face can droop.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

shane13 said:


> What the hell happened there?!?!?!



It's a snake bite : D


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2008)

Both ears, had a lab but I had to get it taken out :x


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Both ears, had a lab but I had to get it taken out :x



How come?


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Once i was drunk and did my nipple with a fishing hook, accidentally went through my thumb too.



such class.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 17, 2008)

Im boring...
I had 1 lobe don't that hasn't had anything in it since I was in 3rd form, the hole is still there though if I change my mind.
I'm a tat person (not that I have any yet, need to get a job to pay for them 1st!)


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm a tat person (not that I have any yet, need to get a job to pay for them 1st!)


 

LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol: sorry need a T-shirt that says that :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2008)

Have 2 holes in lobes done professionally and did 1 more myself because a friend told me i was too much of a chicken to do it myself. Was crooked though so i took it out, though it hasnt grown over.
Also had belly done when i was young and stupid but took that out a few years ago.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2008)

Not into unecessary pain......


----------



## itbites (Dec 17, 2008)

omg pantspie thats just insane!! 
As a groomer do you also worry about them things being torn outta your face?
I'm old fashioned just ears, tongue & nipple for me


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 17, 2008)

2 lobes and one right up the top of my ear cartelage that's left over from an angle scaffold. Tongue and nipple done, had heaps of others but have taken them out for various reasons.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

itbites said:


> omg pantspie thats just insane!!
> As a groomer do you also worry about them things being torn outta your face?
> I'm old fashioned just ears, tongue & nipple for me



I take my septum ring out just incase, but everything else isn't really hookable.
Doubt it would actually happen but like yesterday for instance i had a dog hook her back duke claw on the chain i use to keep them tied up, how she did it i have no idea, just got into some awkward position, so i figure i won't take that risk with my nose.


----------



## Barno111 (Dec 17, 2008)

WoW, I couldnt get a peicing if my life depended on it. But tats, any time of the week. For my 20th and my old mans 50th we are both going in to get some done!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> such class.



We flying the first class
Up in the sky
Poppin' champagne
Livin' the life
In the fast lane
And I wont change
By the Glamorous, oh the flossy flossy


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

how do you add pictures


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

Barno111 said:


> WoW, I couldnt get a peicing if my life depended on it. But tats, any time of the week. For my 20th and my old mans 50th we are both going in to get some done!


 
I have 4 tattoos and a number of piercings and believe me, piercings don't even hurt but tattoos sure do.

I have nose, tongue, top of left ear, and 2 holes in both lower lobes. I didn't even feel the nose or tongue being done.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 17, 2008)

both ears twice and my lip


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> It's a snake bite : D




:lol::lol:

You should be ashamed for that. 


Me: Lipx3, both nips, tongue, septum, ears x6


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

these are my current tats and my eye brow piercing not a big fan of that tho it gets in the way more than anything


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 17, 2008)

would you like two tickets to the gun show. 

the missus wanted me to post that one im her trophy bf (dunno why)


----------



## Ishah (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm boring, only earlobes x 4, upper ear x1 and belly button (although thinking of getting rid of it but dunno how I will hide the ugly hole it will leave as I've had it for almost 6yrs and hated it for 4 and a bit...) am keen on getting a few tatts tho... just waiting on the money to do it... Maybe get a couple more piercings, yet to decide where tho...


----------



## caradeller (Dec 17, 2008)

i have tounge, ears x 7, labret, nose, both nipples....and tats wanting me neck done asap..been twice and chickened out lol


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Wooo jama pants.


----------



## ravan (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> One of my cheek piercings went wrong, i forgot to change it to a longer bar and my skin grew over the back of the piercing, i had to get it cut out with a scalpel.
> 
> Such good times.



that happened to my lip ring... i got a referal from the doctor & he wrote 'renae has a lip ring stuck in her lip' i wish they would've let me keep it 
no **** sherlock! i pissed myself laughing for days xD

but anywho, i still have my lip done, nose, tragus, industrial, couple in the upper part of the other ear.. and lots of lower lobe piercings 
looking to get another one soon.. maybe tongue, or another weird ear piercing lol


----------



## Toastie (Dec 17, 2008)

only my eyebrown atm... had my ear done took it out... lol and then last year had my ear pierced with a stapler... i didn't agree i was a sleep... apparently the best prank to wake someone up! GRRR!!


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

This is one of my tats...which is on my chest. 

I got it done ages ago and I don't really like it anymore. I'm thinking of having something else done over the top, like a dragonfly, but not sure how it would look. I'll have to go in and speak to one of the guys and see what they think.


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to have an industrial but got all infected then I had both tragus's done and now I have my anti tragus, nose, tongue, lip and of course ears... Took out both of my tragus's as having 2 c-sections I had to take them out so I just left them out after number 2... one day I will take the rest out too... But most likely I will keep my anti tragus as its my fav and means something to me...
I only have 2 small tats one cute little lady bug on my hip and a sun thing on my back with my star sign in the middle (own design) Looking at a nice way of doing kids names somewhere on my body...


----------



## Australis (Dec 17, 2008)

Tattoos and piercings.. bloody disgusting


----------



## inthegrass (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a prince alfred, you will have to take my word for it. obvious reasons.
cheers


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought it was called a Prince Albert.


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2008)

:lol:

Jewly nice tat 



inthegrass said:


> i have a prince alfred, you will have to take my word for it. obvious reasons.
> cheers


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm more of a tat girl, I'm getting a dragon back piece down after xmas, but I've got two in both ear at the moment, had my nose, top of right ear and belly button done twice and am getting another piercing done...but its a tad rude to mention lol


----------



## inthegrass (Dec 17, 2008)

my mistake


Jewly said:


> I thought it was called a Prince Albert.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> my mistake




I think either way the mental image is pretty clear.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Jewly nice tat


 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I think either way the mental image is pretty clear.


 
Who has mental images when you have google.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 17, 2008)

I have my tongue done 2ce, i use to have it done 3 times but had to take them out when i was in labour (damn child!) 
I've also had my nipples done X (which is 2 in one) but one got caught on my bracelet as i was getting ready and ripped out both of them (yes owwww!),
i have my nose done but very rarely wear it.. 
My ears done 3 times and the top bit but IMo thats something i push something through when i want it in because sleeping on it annoys me too much

ive had my belly button pierced but again with pregnancy it didnt cope to well

I want an anchor piercing (which is like a surface peircing but a bit deeper) next to my eye but i recently saw how they did it and it made me a bit worried about the scar that will be left there..

I also have 2 tats one on my boob one on my lower back (skank stamp as some refer to it) and im getting another on my bday (27th dec) in the middle of my back 

My advice don't get anything tattoo'd where you see it lots if you're someone who changes their mind a lot  They're expensive to cover 

Will post pics later as i dont have the camera with me and my tongue is only recent so is still a bit swollen..


----------



## scorps (Dec 18, 2008)

i had my ear.lip and eye brow only got my nipple now


----------



## absinthaddict (Dec 18, 2008)

just nipples, ears (yup just the one set ), 2 X tongue and 12 dermal anchors inside forearms (3 sets of 2 in each arm).....coupla small tats too including "libertine" in the arch of my foot which needs redoing a few times over yet to make the colour stay put. good thing i dont have ticklish feet  but got my pic taken by the tattooist for my efforts.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2008)

A few things...


----------



## graememw (Dec 18, 2008)

Have my labret, eyebrow, tongue pierced and my ear stretched to 10mm.... Dont have the money for tatts yet...


----------



## cooper123 (Dec 18, 2008)

at a party i put a fishing hook through my tongue without thinking and it was stuck there till i could get pliers the next day lol

didn't get infected and mum never knew. she always says "if u come home with anything stuck in you i get to pull it out":?:?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 4 ear piercings (2 in each ear) and I have a nose piercing 8)




One time, the nose piercing got snagged (GOD IT HURT Lol) so I had to go to the hospital to get it removed :lol:. They didn't have any pliers so the nurse had to call in the electrition . So I had these huge pliers up to my nose and the nurse was looking very unsure :?. The electrition didn't speak any english but he was watching me while the pliers were taking out the piercing...

It was a "fun" experience :shock:


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 18, 2008)

Currently:

Labret
Tongue
Industrial
Lobe
2 x Dermal Anchors

Retired:

Eyebrow
Right Lip
Snake Bites (Left and Right Lip)
Nape x 3
Arm Surface


----------



## Wench (Dec 18, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> I have 4 ear piercings (2 in each ear) and I have a nose piercing 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
....what kinda nose stud did you have in there?!?!?!.. and how come the hospital had no pliers/forceps newhere??? :/ 

i have a few piercings and tats.. but now that im working on my thigh piercings have sorta gone out the door.
my fave piercing that ive had though, that i plan on getting back one day was my smiley 

the pic isn't very clear but its the only one i have on my workie computer.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 18, 2008)

Wench said:


> ....what kinda nose stud did you have in there?!?!?!.. and how come the hospital had no pliers/forceps newhere???




It was a corkscrew kind of one. It looked like a corkscrew


----------



## aoife (Dec 18, 2008)

i have my lip, tongue, 5 in my ears (used to be 21), taragus, monroe.

used to have my belly & eyebrow done but both grew out due to crap practice & a surface peircing on my arm.

i really want my cheeks & nose done but not sure yet as i have a bub on the way.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 18, 2008)

i have

ears

top of my ear

tragus

tongue

nipple

hip surface peircing 

i love peircing i could be jabbed all day long, going to get my lip next

i love tattoos also (only have one) but they hurt sooooo much  my bf is opposite think peircings hurt more then tats


----------



## Squish (Dec 18, 2008)

I have snakebites ^^

... And ears, eyebrow, bellybuttton, and I used to have nose...

And idiot, I'm sure it said keep it clean for the kiddies.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 18, 2008)

pic of my tongue 

not posting pics of my nipple and have non of my hip


----------



## Adictv (Dec 18, 2008)

i have top and bottom ear done i did my nose myself when i was board(i dont no why) but thats gone, i have 2 tattoos 1. tribal on my left arm 2. grim reaper on my right arm im going to get it finished off in a week or 2


----------



## Squish (Dec 18, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I myself have had my upper ear and lower ear pierced, as well as my Eyebrow, but all 3 got those chat lumps on them so I took them out. Piercings don't work well for me, so I'll just tattoo something on my face, Mum will like that


You using a gun or needle for piercings? It's quite probably just the jewelery and if you get better jewellery and get pierced with a needle everything should be all sexy.


----------



## palmej (Dec 18, 2008)

i have four piercing in my ear (2 in each)
and my navel done.
i want to get my tongue done but im scared its gona hurt heaps, cos like when you bite your tongue it does


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 18, 2008)

i have 3 ear piercings, my bellybutton done twice (top + bottom), my tongue, my nipple and i have a butterfly looking thing tattooed on my lower back, i did have my nose pierced but i kept getting it caught on the towel everyday after a shower and kept ripping it out. I shoulda thought more about who i got to do my tat coz they didnt do a very good job.. ill post pics when i get some


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 18, 2008)

i want to get my eyebrow peiced. i asked my mum and she said no and would rather i got my nipple or belly button picerd...*******???
anyway i told my sister and she said because shes 18 she can legally accompany me to get it done but then i thought i better not cause i'll still get in heaps of trouble! but im working on it


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had 2 piercings in my tongue which i had to take out when i started work as a flight attendant (they are VERY strict on appearance). Also had my nipple done which just turned out to be a problem piercing which i ended up taking out.

When i was 18 i got a Prince Albert, which i have now stretched up to 5mm. I love it and would recommend it to anyone who is considering it. Such a problem free piercing and quick healing.

I also have 3 dermal anchors on the back of my neck. Have had them 18 months now and no problems. Apart from being in clubs or bars and people insisting on pulling on them to see if they are stuck on!!!!!

Im trying to upload pics (of my neck!) but the files are too big. Anyone know of a program i can resize photos in for a MAC? free download or something?


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 18, 2008)

heres what my tat should have looked like




and heres what it ended up as





not happy, now i gotta go get it fixed


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 18, 2008)

xScarlettex said:


> heres what my tat should have looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:shock: No offense, but was the tattooer trained at all??


----------



## gozz (Dec 18, 2008)

I have my tounge and a couple of tatts. By the way i need a haircut and a shave lol


----------



## gozz (Dec 18, 2008)

more


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 18, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> :shock: No offense, but was the tattooer trained at all??



lol well apparently not! i drew the first pic free hand from a picture i found in a tat magazine without tracing it lol the tattooer did my tat by tracing the pic i drew and then inking over the transfer he traced. i still wonder how he managed to screw it up so wonderfully when all he actually had to draw himself was the shading! i wanna get it removed and done all over again! i love love love the design but yeh, it doesnt even sit in the middle of my back, its all lopsided and everything =(


----------



## aoife (Dec 18, 2008)

oh, i didn't post the list of tatts i have so here we go. my hubs is a tattooist so it makes it esier for me to get tham when ever i want.

1 small tribal outer left ankle
1 small tribal outer right ankle
1 large flowers n stuff outer left calf
1 small back of neck
1 medium upper left arm
1 medium inner left arm
plus a have a half sleeve in progress on my lower right arm. already have a huge list of tatts to get. just have to wait untiil bubs is born to get them. i'm having withdrawls!!!!!


----------



## jasontini (Dec 18, 2008)

Me -eyebrow piercing n jap koi tattoo on left arm.
Missus -eyebrown piercing, belly piercing, 4 piercings on right ear, 3 on left, tribal tat on lower back, tribal phoenix tat on right shoulderblade, maori tribal (1/4sleeve on upper right arm) .. phew!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow i need to pick up my game! I dont have any piercings at all but have a few tattoos, Ive got both full sleeves done, part of my back and ribs and working on my legs atm


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Krusty*

Krusty where's your pics mate?

I've got the holes left in my ears from several piercings (took them out a few years ago as it was'nt a good look at work), nipples are done and an albert as well and have a few tatts.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to have a lot more piercings than I do now. 

My earlobes were 10mm stretched but I have let them shrink back to normal holes now. I have to top of my right ear done and another 2 holes in the cartilage on that side.

My tongue is pierced and I have a monroe. I used to have a labret - took that out about 10 years ago.

I had my belly done one once but I thought it looked trashy.

My nipples were both pierced however I took them out during my first pregnancy so that I could breast feed - as it turned out I was either pregnant or breastfeeding for 4 1/2 consecutive years so five and a half years and two kids later I still haven't put them back in. 

A also have a genital piercing which I had done as a way to reclaim my body after I was raped. Probably the most significant one I have. 

I also have a few tattoos. I've posted this pic before but it's really the only one I have - you cant really see in the photo but this tattoo goes right around over my whole back. I will sleeve my left arm eventually, but still in the process of drawing up the design. 

Cheers,

Lizzie


----------



## Rache (Dec 18, 2008)

i have four tattoos a tounge stud, three in each ear and my belly pierced, used to have a lip and nose stud but I had to take them out for work.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hehe, I'm a piercer and I only have my lobes pierced once! Classic.

I've had pretty much everything done at some stage but it doesn't work for me.

Luke1, there's no age limit for eyebrow piercings, at least in Victoria, so you shouldn't need anyone's signature. But if the place you're going to has a policy requiring someone to sign a form for you if you're under a certain age, they'd probably need your parent or legal guardian to sign, not your sister I'm afraid.


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone got pics of name tattoos??
Looking at getting my boys names and trying to get some ideas... Or if anyone knows some websites??


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 18, 2008)

xScarlettex said:


> lol well apparently not! i drew the first pic free hand from a picture i found in a tat magazine without tracing it lol the tattooer did my tat by tracing the pic i drew and then inking over the transfer he traced. i still wonder how he managed to screw it up so wonderfully when all he actually had to draw himself was the shading! i wanna get it removed and done all over again! i love love love the design but yeh, it doesnt even sit in the middle of my back, its all lopsided and everything =(




It is a great design!


----------



## Squish (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome tat, Lizzie ^^

My only tat is a small one on the back of my neck which I got when my brother died; prolly my most significant, followed by my eyebrow piercing when my uncle died.

and in NSW there's an age limit, (I think it's 16 for ears, and 18 for everything else) so Luke1 would need permission. I had to get my dad to sign for me to get my bellybutton pierced at 17. That said, in Melbourne a lot of places have a policy of using an age limit because they get jack of parents coming in and complaining.


----------



## dodgie (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a *Little Falcon* tattooed on my (_Falco longipennis_).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

Not much done.
Both eyebrows, septum, labret, 2 tongue, 1 ear twice and the other stretched 2gauge.
And 11 tatts (but there will be plenty more


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 18, 2008)

Two in each ear.Had a really small stretcher in one ear when i went through my emo phase.
Ive had quite a few piercing but due to getting caught and bumped on things took then out,I did them all myself...

Both nipples
Lip
Belly Button

Wanna get my eyebrow,tongue and somewhere is that probably shouldnt be named pierced hahaha


----------



## the.badger (Dec 18, 2008)

Squish said:


> Awesome tat, Lizzie ^^
> 
> My only tat is a small one on the back of my neck which I got when my brother died; prolly my most significant, followed by my eyebrow piercing when my uncle died.
> 
> and in NSW there's an age limit, (I think it's 16 for ears, and 18 for everything else) so Luke1 would need permission. I had to get my dad to sign for me to get my bellybutton pierced at 17. That said, in Melbourne a lot of places have a policy of using an age limit because they get jack of parents coming in and complaining.



Yep, our policy is that you need to have consent of a parent/legal guardian for any piercing if you're under 16, and nipple or genital piercings won't be performed on anyone under 18 regardless of consent. But this is not the law, and I know of bajillions of shops that have no such policy.

We've been notified that the laws in VIC will be changed in the near future, whereby no-one under 16 will be pierced, people between 16 and 18 will need consent, and nipple and genital piercings will not be performed on anyone under 18 under any circumstance. So if you're under 16 and want a piercing, better hop to it kids.


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 18, 2008)

used to have 16mm stretchers on both lobes, both eyebrows pierced (at seperate times), left cartilage and nose

now only got tragus, 8mm stretcher on left lobe, lip (bottom left side) - had them all together at one stage...

they do get addictive but also u get kinda bored with them after a while i find


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 18, 2008)

lobes, anti tragus, top of my ear, verticle labret, septum, 2x toungue. 

had two in my right nipple like a cross shape i miss that 

and also had a vampire kiss ( surface bar on the side of the neck on my jugular vein)


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is everyone posting pics of tats? I fort this was a thread on pearsins


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 18, 2008)

absinthaddict said:


> just nipples, ears (yup just the one set ), 2 X tongue and 12 dermal anchors inside forearms (3 sets of 2 in each arm).....coupla small tats too including "libertine" in the arch of my foot which needs redoing a few times over yet to make the colour stay put. good thing i dont have ticklish feet  but got my pic taken by the tattooist for my efforts.





:O OMG,, didnt that just make you fall over in pain? Im assuming you mean the soul of your foot? 

My tattooist offers to do that free to anyone who can sit through it from heel to middle toe only one person has taken him up on the offer and only got to the end of his toe...


----------



## Jewly (Dec 18, 2008)

palmej said:


> i have four piercing in my ear (2 in each)
> and my navel done.
> i want to get my tongue done but im scared its gona hurt heaps, cos like when you bite your tongue it does


 
When I got my tongue done, I never even felt it. I didn't even realise she had done it for a while. More discomfort than pain when it's healing too.


----------



## Frailty (Dec 18, 2008)

I have:
tongue
ear lobes
tragus
labret
nose x 2 --- one on each side...
nipple x 2
bellybutton x 3

Next on my list is a tatt on my wrist


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 18, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> One of my cheek piercings went wrong, i forgot to change it to a longer bar and my skin grew over the back of the piercing, i had to get it cut out with a scalpel.
> 
> Such good times.


 

I had the same thing happen with a labret, I didn't get it cut out though, I just ripped it out.......little bit 'o' pain with my morning coffee and ciggie.


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 18, 2008)

38mm lobes
10mm septum
3mm nostrils
3mm cheeks
6mm medusa...


----------



## python757 (Dec 18, 2008)

*piercings*

Ive got my tongue pierced twice, and my right nipple.. ..


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 18, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> :O OMG,, didnt that just make you fall over in pain? Im assuming you mean the soul of your foot?
> 
> My tattooist offers to do that free to anyone who can sit through it from heel to middle toe only one person has taken him up on the offer and only got to the end of his toe...


 


Got pretty trashed one night at a mates party and the tat gun came out. Ended up playing noughts and crosses on the sole of a mates foot. He didn't flinch at all throughout 30 mins of tattooing his foot. Mind you, he was pretty drunk. 


People say you mature with age but 30 year olds still act like clowns if there is enough grog





I've got my ears with a thick guage and eyebrow, had to take the lab out after it was relcaimed by flesh. I'm more of a tat man. 2 half sleeves(one on its way to becoming a full sleeve) lower leg and back done too.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 18, 2008)

Got my conch pierced tonight would have to be the least painful piercing I have had (not that thats many) +

tounge
3 in each ear
belly button 
nipple

plus a few tats and one I designed myself going down my lef trib cage on boxing day (and of course its of a snake)


----------



## Rhiannan (Dec 18, 2008)

i have tats and pircings. 15+pircings...


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 18, 2008)

aliveandkicking said:


> Got pretty trashed one night at a mates party and the tat gun came out. Ended up playing noughts and crosses on the sole of a mates foot. He didn't flinch at all throughout 30 mins of tattooing his foot. Mind you, he was pretty drunk.
> 
> 
> People say you mature with age but 30 year olds still act like clowns if there is enough grog
> ...



Hahaha! Sounds like a fun night!


----------



## gravitation (Dec 18, 2008)

Scleropages said:


> Why is everyone posting pics of tats? I fort this was a thread on pearsins




I posted pictures of piercings, and then people started with the tatttoos so i posted another picture.

It's all good.


----------



## absinthaddict (Dec 19, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> :O OMG,, didnt that just make you fall over in pain? Im assuming you mean the soul of your foot?
> 
> My tattooist offers to do that free to anyone who can sit through it from heel to middle toe only one person has taken him up on the offer and only got to the end of his toe...


 

its sort of sole/arch/side area (u know what i mean) which is supposed to be worse than right on the bottom because the skins so much thinner there. when i saw the faces of the other staff as word got round what i was doing i started to think "is this going to hurt more than i thought?" but really aside from a few seconds of biting my lip it wasnt bad otherwise (those few seconds here and there hurt like hell but didnt last long lol). it will need to be done 3-4 more times yet so hopefully ill get used to it more each time haha...might be kidding myself there
will put up a pic if i can find one and work out how to do it


----------



## absinthaddict (Dec 19, 2008)

ah there we go..sorry its not a great pic but u get the idea


----------



## Trouble (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, that tat had to of hurt, _absinthaddict_ !! :shock:
Some people have some weird (but cool) piercings :|

_I have pierced:_
my ears (twice)
my belly
_and soon to be:_
my nose
my tongue
my eyebrow (small one)


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 19, 2008)

if everyone else is posting tattoo's this is my fav..


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 2 tattoos. A small tribal patern on my right shoulder and a dragon on the left side of chest (covered with alot of hair) and my left nipple pierced.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 19, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Lip times three, these are long gone.
> 
> Don't mind the mess.


 So much for G rated :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 19, 2008)

I had my ears pierced (twice on each ear), but then they started annoying me, so I took them off.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Dec 19, 2008)

i haveeee;
my septum [the bulls ring]
nose x2
left earx2 plus an industrial bar [a bar that runs from teh top cartlidge to the side cartlidge]
oh and my first hole on my left ear is stretched to a tiny 4mm 
navel
right earx2
and im reealllyy looking forward to getting two chest dermals next yr ;D


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 25, 2008)

And as promised some pics of my dermal anchors in my neck!


----------



## ShAdY12 (Dec 26, 2008)

left ear x 3 (2 x lobe 1 x upper) tounge done twice but removed for dental surgey when i smashed out 90% of my teeth on the handlebars of my kx..... yeah oooooooooooouch

6 tatts and getting no7 after the new year. Getting my 2 coastals tattoed up right arm (from fingers right up to behind my ear) wich is in the process of getting drawn up

dragon on calf
small tribal on stomach (woke up with it after a nite on it)
southern cross on forearm
dragon on 1/3 of back
panther on shoulderblade
12 on back of neck


----------



## kharvey5491 (Dec 26, 2008)

i have ear x7, and tongue. had belly done. got dragon tatt on ankle


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 26, 2008)

It surprises a lot of people who meet me...I have 22mm holes in my ears


----------



## miley_take (Dec 26, 2008)

I love my dad's reaction to piercing...I have ENOUGH holes in my body, I'm not putting anymore in :lol:

Came home with my nose pierced....direct quote from dad " You pierce anything else and I WILL disown and bury you" :lol::lol:


----------



## Ebzilla (Dec 26, 2008)

I have 8 in each ear (including tragus and rook) nipple and bellybutton. my boyfriend piercing my nipple with a saftey pin and a cork.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 26, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> And as promised some pics of my dermal anchors in my neck!


 
jay - they look fantastic. I would love a few of these along my sternum.


----------



## bigbudufonz (Dec 26, 2008)

i have snake bites, vertical labret n nipple


----------



## mungus (Dec 26, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> jay - they look fantastic. I would love a few of these along my sternum.



Yep..........scarey stuff, scarey world..........:shock:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 26, 2008)

Squish said:


> Awesome tat, Lizzie ^^
> 
> My only tat is a small one on the back of my neck which I got when my brother died; prolly my most significant, followed by my eyebrow piercing when my uncle died.
> 
> and in NSW there's an age limit, (I think it's 16 for ears, and 18 for everything else) so Luke1 would need permission. I had to get my dad to sign for me to get my bellybutton pierced at 17. That said, in Melbourne a lot of places have a policy of using an age limit because they get jack of parents coming in and complaining.


 


when i got my industrial done even though i was with my sister the bloke thought i was 18-20


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 26, 2008)

I really want them down my sternum too! altho with a hairy chest im not sure how that would look lol. 

i highly recommend them tho, problem free and quick healing.

BIGBUDUFONZ - what is a snakebite?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 26, 2008)

miley_take said:


> I love my dad's reaction to piercing...I have ENOUGH holes in my body, I'm not putting anymore in :lol:
> 
> Came home with my nose pierced....direct quote from dad " You pierce anything else and I WILL disown and bury you" :lol::lol:



my dad just asks me ''What are you?''

then answers swiftly with ''A ********'' lol

my mum on the other hand looks at me in disgust lol. but hey, i dont live at home anymore so she knows she has lost her power lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to get my ears pierced with those circle ones, what are they called and anyone got pics?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 28, 2008)

also how much would it cost to get both ears done


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 28, 2008)

few of everything.
=P


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 29, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> I really want them down my sternum too! altho with a hairy chest im not sure how that would look lol.
> 
> i highly recommend them tho, problem free and quick healing.
> 
> BIGBUDUFONZ - what is a snakebite?


 
lol - lucky for me my chest is hair free


----------



## ravan (Dec 29, 2008)

question: how do dermal anchors work exactly?
im wanting to get the back of my neck done, but dont know whether to get a normal bar or a couple of anchors.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2008)

ravan said:


> question: how do dermal anchors work exactly?
> im wanting to get the back of my neck done, but dont know whether to get a normal bar or a couple of anchors.


 
[video=youtube;NYar29_9uFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYar29_9uFk[/video]


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2008)

ravan said:


> question: how do dermal anchors work exactly?
> im wanting to get the back of my neck done, but dont know whether to get a normal bar or a couple of anchors.




Hey ravan,

they are very simple and a great easy piercing. under the skin is a tiny little metal plate that hold it in place, hence the ''anchor''.

They pierce a little hole in your skin, then with a pair of special pliers they wriggle it in place and its done! its all done very quickly and only hurts during the process, the pain quickly disappears. 

A few of my friends have the ''bar'' in their neck, they just seem to take ages to heal and nearly all of my friends have a lump of scar tissue where it enters their neck.

good luck with it.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got my ears pierced lol, I look like a bit of girl. in a few weeks I am gonna get spacers done. I will get somes pics soon :lol:


----------



## elapid66 (Dec 30, 2008)

omg you guys are all sick oh heres a pic of my arm  a bit fuzzy


----------



## shadowsabre (Dec 30, 2008)

i have my tongue pierced and my left earlobe

more of a tattoo person i have 5


----------



## Renagade (Dec 30, 2008)

this is old pic. still swollen. i think this was the day of the proceedure. it looks much better now, i'll try and get better pics for the next time this type of thread pops up. these belong to my girlfriend who often browses under my username. she has a few surface piecings i'll try find a pic of that and used to have some in her chest that made a circle of 6 studs which looked hot. now they are just epic scars.
ren


----------



## slip_phreak (Dec 30, 2008)

i got my frenum done twice but i usually only wear the lower bar.. though the holes never close up on me so its ok.
I also had my lobes done to get them spaced back when i was 16 or so and never got around to spacing them so i took them out many years ago.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 3, 2009)

Not yet complete.

Crappy phone pictures, my computer munched my pictures up.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 3, 2009)

I had my ear pierced when I was 14 (can't believe it was 19 years ago), but haven't had it in for a few years so its probably covered over. 

Some of you are freaks. LOL.


----------



## honga05 (Jan 3, 2009)

ive got my nipple pierced and it hurt:cry: i would get my whole body tattooed before i got the other nipple done


----------



## gravitation (Jan 3, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I had my ear pierced when I was 14 (can't believe it was 19 years ago), but haven't had it in for a few years so its probably covered over.
> 
> Some of you are freaks. LOL.



: D


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 3, 2009)

i got 2 in ear lobes and was about to have my friend do my upper ear but stopped her when she couldnt find anything that wasnt slightly rusty! 

soon to have my naval pierced too...does it hurt?!?!


----------



## byby_v8 (Jan 3, 2009)

tongue pierced, 5 tats onne that i almost lost in a motorbike accident last week but i think its going to heal up ok


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I do, and if anyone else does...

Tell us what you have! 

Pictures are always good too. And please keep this clean.


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 3, 2009)

i use to have my eyebrow done


----------



## rufus (Apr 3, 2009)

could say i like peircings 

im a profesisonal peircer, do all my own, and have had, more or less, everything pierced at some point (excluding genitalia . . . . just not interested lol)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I have...
Right ear: Industrial, 1 Lobe and 4 Helix
Left ear: 2 Helix and 1 Lobe
A ring in the left side of my lower lip
And a Nape piercing



*1* = Helix 
*2* = Industrial 
*3* = Rook 
*4* = Daith 
*5* = Tragus 
*6* = Snug 
*7* = Conch 
*8* = Anti-Tragus 
*9* = Lobe


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had everything peircable peirced but as soona s i started my management job i took them all out except for the non visable ones 

been there and done the genital peircing and i tells ya the agony !!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

My boss lets us have tattoos and piercings, just as long as we take visible piercings out and cover visiblt tattoos when meeting with clients.


----------



## missllama (Apr 3, 2009)

i have a few but i think they look tacky, i dont have anything on my face, as soon as i have my baby im taking them all out, i heard that its not good to take piercings out while ur pergnant because the hole can fill up with crap and cause infections? i dont no but yea i dont like piercings much...


----------



## Tukka (Apr 3, 2009)

most pain full was a 6mm punch through cartliage in the left ear then strech to 9 mm when it healed only person i know dumb enuff to punch cartliage


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahah hurts like a bitch , I have two full sleeves and my back tattooed as well , the nips are still in and the Ball ring LOL


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I want tattoos! I know what I'm getting and everything, I'm too afraid of the blood diseases you can get though, call it an irrational fear (like some peoples fear or pythons). It's too much of a risk if I wanna have kids one day.


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

ok in that case im a diseased feral


----------



## Tukka (Apr 3, 2009)

got 3 studs in the toung had napples done 5 times now the peircer just calls me wakko had almost every type you can!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanna get a lower back surface piercing... Does anyone have one? or could anyone say if it hurts more or if its harder to do than a nape piercing? It's the same as a nape, just in a different place...


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 3, 2009)

i just have me ears done getting seconds soon


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

surface peircings dont last long as they generally grow out had one on the back of my neck


----------



## Tukka (Apr 3, 2009)

dosn't hurt at all had play piercing done on my upper back 16 surface piercing all up thay were left in for 12 hrs then removed


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

kupper said:


> surface peircings dont last long as they generally grow out had one on the back of my neck


 

I have one now, the bar seems to be getting longer... lol I have a fast skin re-genreration rate... it's kind of good. means superficial scars don't hang around for long, but I only had my nape done in January, at this rate it'll probably be gone before the end of the year...


----------



## ravan (Apr 3, 2009)

hehe i like piercings! 
i have double set + industrial in one ear, four + 2 cartliage + tragus in the other ear & my lip and nose done 

contemplating getting the back of my neck done too... but tha'll probably never happen


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

back of the neck barely hurts at all, it's like a mosquito bite compared to getting anything in cartilage
well that's what it was like for me, I do all my own ear piercings


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

same here ! but i also did my nipples myself and my septum


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 3, 2009)

i had snakebites (removed for work unfortunately), and stretched ears, and a tattoo down the inside of my right calf - thats a spider in a web.

and my boyfriend has his septum pierced, and he has a branding (scars burned inl) thats on all of his leg on the inside - its just swirly patterns and the eye of horus symbol, and a scoupelling (scars that are scoupeled on a 45 degree angle and the skin peeled out) thats the whole outside of the leg and works its way into the other one - thats a tree.

and we have a tattoo gun and a fair bit of practice under our belts. so more to come lol.
next up is UV tattoos  we're a bit into the rave scene.

Simons scoupelling pics are below for anyone thats not scared of blood lol.


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

thats where i draw the ine


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 3, 2009)

yes heaps tatts, ears pierced & other bits thats not polite 2 talk about here...massive scar on chest & arms... 3rd degree burns as a kid ..i pulled a freshly boiled teapot on my self. i was 2 yo at the time... cant even get it tattooed over..


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

it is quite... pretty? Intruiging? it has some allure, but I do turn my nose up at it... I'd never go that extreme. I do not dis those who do get it done though...

out of curiosity... do they numb it in any way, I'm guessing they'd haveto... though I'm pretty sure piercists and tattooists can't use any kind of numbing stuff...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2009)

I like tatts (some of the time), but that's going a tad silly IMO (each to their own I guess)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow this thread is old! Lol :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I started a new one, I guess it go moved onto the end of yours


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 3, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> out of curiosity... do they numb it in any way, I'm guessing they'd haveto... though I'm pretty sure piercists and tattooists can't use any kind of numbing stuff...




For the 1st part they dont, they have to cut an outilne type thing... but after that they have some numby stuff they rub on it, its just like bonjella really lol. apparently it doesnt help too much... but i dont plan to find that out for myself lol.

also on the back on the anesthetic bottle they do have an interesting desclamer....


----------



## AlexN (Apr 3, 2009)

I just recently got my first tattoo.. Drew it up myself.... It says "Trouble" in a graffiti type style... Took me about 20 minutes to draw up, took 3 hours to get tattooed onto me... 

Pic...


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 3, 2009)

rectum.. reck em...all right.... ooooohhhwwwwaaaa


----------

